# IUI Friends Part 18



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home lovies!!

      

H xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - Glad you are feeling better


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm fine, at work and bored        Got another 6 days to go before I get a day off    

Finishing work on 27th September - 52 shifts to go - not that I am counting!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

How did you guess ?  Each shift is another shift closer to getting out of here!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

and I have 3 weeks holiday before then as well!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

You can come in mine and Richards suitcase if you like.  I have a week at home in a couple of weeks when my mum is coming to stay for the week, and then 2 weeks in the Algarve in August - we have a spare room in our villa!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

Hope you are all fine and dandy this Friday morning.  

Julie - Sorry to hear about the balls up at your hospital.  Glad to hear you are feeling better today.  You are a real trooper in how you bounce back in the face of adversity - I know we have no choice to pick ourselves up and dust ourselves down and get on with it but is is really difficult to keep doing it all the time when your emotions and energy levels are stretched.   Good old Molly with her wise words from across the globe - what would we do without her?!

Molly - You wise old owl you! (not that you look THAT old!).  For some reason I didn't think NZ has snow - but it makes sense when you mention the location to the South Pole.  Hope your social with DH goes OK in September and you have both got good news for his friends and he can hit the bottle again!   

KJ - Sorry to hear poor Caleb has been attacked again.  Probably jealous dogs who loOK nowhere near as cute as him!   Hope he is ok and not getting too freaked out with the unwanted attention.  Give him a big stroke from me!

Erika - Hope your injections are going ok.  Are you stimming now?

Moomin - I can empathise with your boredom - I am sitting here wondering how I am going to last another 6 hours!  Glad to hear you are doing OK and love the scan picture of your little one.  

Both me and VIL skived off a little yesterday as we had to work from home because the police shut the M11 and we couldn't possibly find another way of getting into work!    I was wondering around the garden, putting my shoes on out there for some reason which kind of defeats the object, but anyway all of a sudden I heard this bird squawking and had a look and realised that a bird of prey was in my bloody garden trying to kill a little bird.  I decided to bang my one show on my hand which startled the bird of prey and allowed the bird to escape.  I came in and told VIL who said 'well thats nature' -which is true, but not nice to witness.

Went to our NCT ante natal class again last night and we didn't have a chance to talk to the facilitator as we were late, but inevitably she dropped clangers and then came out with a well dodgy comment.  She started really well by referring to the blokes and me as partners - but then she decided to give up on that and revert back to dads and men again.  It got worse when she was showing us how to bath a baby and took out a black doll and called it a 'muddy baby'.  She has surpassed herself with her use of language and we are definitely going to go early next week and tell her to think about the language she uses that is basically racist and homophobic.  AAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!

Jackie xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

omg moosey..cant believe that woman said 'muddy baby' i believe that racism is an offense which requires disciplining so i suggest you make a complaint  fancy using a black doll (presumably put there for the very purposes of promoting equality) and then dropping a clanger like that 

btw i think you are getting molly and holly muddled up 

caleb pounced on and murdered a baby bird the other evening, i was mortified but tried to tell myself its the circle of life..think he was taking out his feelings of being attacked himself 

gotta run
kisses to all

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ -  "eyes on the prize Violet, eyes on the prize!" That will be the end of my sausage drought in about 3 weeks then   Yes I know what you mean, watched the updated film too my excuse was taking my niece & nephew but really I couldn't wait for the double whammy of Johnny Depp & chocolate  Big cuddles to Caleb, blimey he's giving off the wrong signals at the moment isn't he, hope he's ok. Enjoy Mamma Mia, sounds like fun.
Holly -  you really are that lovely believe me. I totally understood what you were saying. I guess I am always strong & I do always cope or at least that's what people think   I think it's just a tough year catching up with me & obviously d/r isn't helping.
Moomin - 52 shifts to go?   And 3 weeks off   
Julie - So pleased you are feeling better today hun bun    I bet it was that mountain of warm cheese scones that you munched your way through  
Jackie -  I'm only d/r at the moment. I've got the hospital next Weds so will hopefully get the green light for stimming then. Your facilitator    absolutely beggers belief   racist & homophobic. Really hope you get there early next week & put her in her place  
Jilly - I feel like setting you another task   
Claire -        
Struthie -         

 to Rachel, Molly, Starr, Jess, Lilly, Shazia, Sarah & everyone else.
Have a lovely weekend ladies.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hooray - it's Friday afternoon!    

Just wanted to wish everyone a lovely weekend.

Erica - Hope the next week flies by so you can get on with the more positive and exciting business of stimming.  And it isn't at all surprising if you are finidng it hard right now when you have been through so much over the last few months - look after yourself and have a lovely weekend.   

julie - hope you have a relaxing weekend too after your stressfull few days.  Grandma's scones sound fab - made my mouth water!

Moomin - sounds like the countdown is well underway!! Hope you are feeling fine.

Moosey - Unbelieveable facilitator woman!!    Definitely sounds as though you are right to complain.

Holly - suppose I should have made a NZ/South pole connection!!  And I thought geography was one of my strengths.  I know what you mean about the budgeting and finances.  I work freelance/ for myself for the sole reason of trying to conceive/have treatment etc and most months earn far less than I would be otherwise.  Our finances have really taken a hammering over the last 2 of years and I'm not sure we'll ever get straight!  BUT it will be worth it eventually when we all get those   (as you can see I am in a positive mood today!)

KJ- Hi!  Poor old Caleb, he's really in the wars!  Good to hear your camper van holiday is coming to fruition

Struthie -      

love to all not mentioned - Claire, Candy, Molly, Sair, CR, Miss Jules (Congratulations!!!), Jess and everyone I have forgotten

love Rachel xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for being so supportive as usual!  Its nice to know that I am not over-reacting.

Kim you are completely right I have stupidly got molly and holly mixed up and actually meant Holly in my post.  Molly hope you are doing ok with your FSH news.  

Only 35mins to the weekend!!!

Take care all of you 

Jackie x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my god I am having  one of "those" days,

First of all I went to see my dads to do his feet(pedicure and toenails) I love doing it,I do all my friends and family.I have had to have alittle op twice in the past for a re-occuring ingrowing toenail,and guess what its back with avengance   in real pain with it,ironic how I am the nice one doing everyone elses feet and its mine that end up worse off.

Secondly I have too many jobs to do,mortgage offer has come through  AT LAST,but I have got a really complex list of stuff to do from the solicitor and I am confused just reading the first paragraph.

Thirdly I dont know what my body is doing,I started getting a little bit of pinky coloured discharge last night and it carried on today,I am due on tomorrow and never have this before a period  what the flip is crackin off I ask you? SHOOT ME NOW!!!!

Lastly-every job I apply for never turns out gggggrrrrr,I applied for a job in a new Clarks shop in our local town and never heard a thing,even though I called up to check bla de bla.Well the shop opened last week so I popped in and the staff are absolute poo THEIR LOSS EH??!!

RANT OVER (Breath 1 2 3 )..........   

So then weathers nice!!!!!

Moomin-how much do you want for the spare room at your villa  

Jackie-OMG that woman is sssoooo out of order,she needs a good ass whooping lady and your the one to do it!!!!!!  

Julie-glad your a little better today hun   that bit on BB made me LOL!!!! 

Kj-is Caleb giving other dog "EVILS" ?  he'll get an ASBO soon 

Rach B- know what you mean about money,could do with winning the lottery right now 

Erica-Eyes on the prize  SAUSAGE MONSTER 

Big loves to all,sorry for the long moan 

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi gorgeous girls,

Sorry I haven't got round to catching up this week...yes the dreaded reports have been started!!

Holly - Hi, hope the temperature has increased for you and Mr Claws! DP has family in NZ and obviously the best time for us to go there would be during my summer hols...but just don't think I could miss out on what little summer we usually have to freeze my bits off for a few weeks! We have thought about maybe going around Christmas time if tx doesn't work and seeing if I can get unpaid leave or something from work for a few extra days so we can have nearer 3 weeks there. Hopefully tx will work and we'll be able to go in the future with our family! Hope your weekend isn't too bad with the MIL from hell!

Julie - hi hun! So glad you are feeling better chick...what a nightmare for you. Don't these people realise how stressful all this is...you just don't need their incompetence making things worse. Glad you were looked after at grandma's last night with yummy cheese scones. Did you watch the double bill of D H on Weds? I still haven't seen last weeks so I taped them this week cos of the  reports!!

Erica - so sorry to hear you are feeling yuck with the down regging hun. Have you any idea when you'll start stimming? Sorry to sound thick but still a novice with IVF...how do you know when to start stimming? Is it a scan you have to check if you are ready? Sending you loads of      

Struthie - hi, really hope you are managing to stay positive during your 2ww hun and that you'll soon be telling us of your positive result...       

Kelly - Any news from 'down under'? What is the latest with your mortgage, car etc? Sorry if you have posted this ages ago...I know I've been crap at keeping up! What pressie did you choose in the end for Ollie's teacher?

Katherine - hi, hope you and Richard are both well...and little bubs of course! How awful for you... no time off for 6 days...quite outrageous in your condition!! Don't your employers know you need to take it easy?  

kj - wonderful news on your Keane tickets! How have your sw visits been going? Poor Caleb...hope he isn't feeling too sorry for himself! Mind you being a male..... Hope you have a fab time at Mamma Mia...I've always wanted to see that. I've seen Bjorn Again a couple of times and they were sooooo good!

Jackie - I couldn't believe your post about your ante-natal classes..the 'muddy baby' comment is really shocking...she definitely needs reporting for making comments like that. Hope you and Victoria are well...can't believe how quickly time is flying now for you....won't be long.....

Big hugs to Claire, Jess, Rachel, Shazia, Molly  and everyone else I've missed.

Well, good news from me about our tx. I had a letter on Weds from Care with an appt for our initial consultation with them for August. I really think now that it will probabaly be a good idea to have tx over the summer hols if poss...especially after what happened to you Jess with parents making comments...I phoned them and they have got me in with a different consultant on July 6th!!!!  

I don't know how soon after then tx will start but hopefully most of it will be during the hols. I think it will be less stressful then, plus not so many people will need to know.

Anyway chicklets, I'd better get back to the reports...oh the joys....

Lots of love

Sarah xxx[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 17:33Hi Kelly...I didn't check your post before posting mine...just wanted to press the button in case the whole thing disappeared...especially as it is a mighty fine long post...if I say so myself!!!!!!

So sorry you are feeling   but glad to hear you ahve had a mortgage offer through at last. DP and I were at the building society yesterday sorting out ours...it is such a nightmare isn't is and so bloody hard to understand!!!

Did you get your results back? I wouldn't worry too much about the funny discharge... I have had that before at the beginning of a period and always do at the end of it. I had swabs taken a few ago cos I was worried but everything was fine.

I must say you are very brave giving pedicures...there's absolutely NO WAY I could ever do that! When I was doing my teaching degree I lived with a girl who was doing chiropody and she had the most disgusting stories to tell. UUUGGGGGHHHHHH.

You're right....  at the people in Clarks...their loss. Really hope something turns up for you soon though.

Have a fab weekend

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Kelly!!

I knew I missed out someone very important earlier and it was you!!  So just to say a big   and that the stupid people in Clarks don't know what they are missing (especially with your liking for feet!).  Hope Af sorts itself out for you soon

Have a lovely weekend


Rachel xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

AWWWW thanks Rach and Sarah

You both made me smile   

Sarah-fab news on gettting your review appointment,Care have been so good for us,very understanding and caring!!!! Looks like we may be cycling at about the same time then    I know you were asking Erica earlier about when they know your ready for stimms,you have a scan and as long as everything looks dormant so to speak, and that your lining is thin enough then it means your ready to go,they also take bloos tests every time you have scan to back up what the scan shows.Hope this helps hunny.its all v.scary at first but once you start going you will deffo get the hang of it  

My results were not ready today even thought hey said they would be,so I have gotta call again on Monday. 

Dont know what I would do without you lot 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly      to the surgery for not having your results!!!  Glad your remortgage is going through     to the solicitor for having complicated paper work - why do they always use long words and loads of jargon  

Sair - Can't believe your appointment is week after next, wishing you all the best, will be thinking of you

Rachel - Glad you are sounding more positive.

I am so tired today, had an energy spurt yesterday and did loads, and now suffering for it today, but hey all in good course, bubs has been very active this evening!!!!

Right time for tea and Richard is cooking as normal       Can't remember last time I cooked a meal


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Thought I would make my way over to this thread to catch up as there is nothing going on on the IUI turned IVF thread......so here I am 

********** – MMMMMMMM Grandmas warm cheese scones…..sound fab!

Moomin05 – Is your spare room in your Villa big enough for all of us ff girls? I bet we would all like to go to that meet!  
Hope you are resting up today after your spurt!

Moosey – I think that’s a blooming disgrace the things the outrageous woman is saying at ante natal. I would be getting her told to  

Kellydallard – I hope you have sorted through your list of things to do for the solicitor now chick  

Sair – Great news on your app coming through  

kj - I hope Caleb is feeling ok now  

Holly - Are you snuggled up nice and warm? 

No news from me really on the TX front.
Life have seemed to settled back down for me at the moment (touching wood) so I am feeling a little more relaxed about life  
Thanks to all of you who have been there for me to moan at over the past few weeks!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

You've all been very quiet - hopefully because you've all been out enjoying the weekend   

I can't believe the weather is so grim this morning though - monday mornings are bad enough without it pi$$ing down!!

I'm afraid this is going to be a bit of a "me" post..................I just need to get it out of my system and I know you will all understand.


I'm normally quite good at coping with all this IF stuff and being very optimistic and Pollyanna-ish about it all, but for some reason I have just spent the last couple of days bawling my eyes out  and telling DH I can't bear it anymore.  I think it has been triggered by 2 things - firstly I really got my hopes up about the Immune stuff/steroids etc being the answer and I know this is only my 2nd month of trying it, but I feel as if AF is going to arrive any day now and that all the hopes I had built up are going to be crushed again.  And secondly my 2 best friends have both told me they are preganant (both within 3 months of trying) in the last few weeks and whilst I am happy for them, I just feel so gutted that it can't be me.  I'm just going through a major BB-Nikki style IT'S NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! stage at the moment.

Anyway, enough of my whingeing.  I hope you're all okay.

Erica - Hope you're okay and the downregging hasn't driven you totally mad yet!!

Struthie -     

lilly - Glad you are feeling more relaxed now.

Julie - Are you still enjoying BB?  I was getting a bit bored but it has picked up again in the last few days.  Poor Pete though - I wish those scary girls would leave him alone!!

kelly - Hope all is good with your results today.

Sair - Really good news about your treatment.  Roll on the summer hols!!

Hello to everyone else - Holly, KJ, Molly, Jess, Moosey, VIL, Catwoman, Moomin  

Have a good day

Love Rachel xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Rach - sure we have all been there at one time or another here you go


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awww rachel, sorry to hear you're feeling so down hun..we've all been there, read the book,worn the t-shirt, cried the tears and cucumbered the eyes. sometimes it just all piles on top of you, ESP when  the preg announcements happen  ..i used to find they set me back weeks emotionally  its hell and i know just where you're coming from, but i always feel you have to go there to come back and move on...its all part of the journey unfortunately  big  and   and i'll join in with your pmt club, i've already told the dog to f*** off this morning just cos he wouldnt go in the garden and ended up shaking wet all over the conservatory  and cos i was in temper i threw myself through the stairgate and knocked it over and dh only fixed it last night, so now it needs fixing again..more ****** and blinding as i stomped down the hall and came face to face with the postman looking at me thru the front door  i'm reaching for the progesterone cream right now!

hi to everyone else..back later   

kj x


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Struthie and KJ.

Thanks for your lovely words.  It really does help so much knowing that other people understand.  Big   all round!!

Rachel xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hello  lovely ladies. Sorry been AWOL, been licking my wounds and trying to get some positivity back, but haven't really succeeded.... 

Firstly big  to Erica for the d/r nightmare and hot flushes. Sending you some    and lots of       for scan on Wednesday. Laughed at your post re. your sis on the IVF thread - what a STAR!!! 

Julie -  for you hun. I really feel for you with all the ****ing around you've had just to get the ball rolling again. Why are there always SO many hurdles to get over?  Hope you had a good w/e and work's not too manic this week.

KJ - hope Caleb's recovered from his recent attacks - poor little scrap probably doesn't know what's hit him!  I'm guessing now he's growing up there's lots of testosterone flyng around and the other doggies are starting to see him as a big, butch threat even though he's still just a baby really!   God, your house is full of hormones at the moment by the sound of it....  Wouldn't it be great if you could just get a room spray that sorted them all out!  Hope you're feeling better soon and the proj cream does the trick.  How was Mama Mia?

Struthie -       for you this week. Good luck for Friday!

Rachel -  You need a big  This is SO hard, but TRY not to get too despondent sweetie. After all this time you're on the right track now with the steroids but you need to think of this tx with the immune support as a whole new start and it's still early days - just cos it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean it isn't going to. Your body will need a bit of time to adjust to the drugs so it's in tip-top condition for a pregnancy. Really hoping AF isn't on her way, but I'm convinced you'll have good news to share with your best friends pretty soon.  

Sair - congrats on the appt. Sounds like an excellent plan to have tx in the summer hols. You'll be good and rested as well as being able to keep it all under your hat! 

Lily - lovely to see you over here. Glad things have settled down at home again. Hoping for better times ahead for you all... 

Kelly -   at not getting the jobs (they just don't know what they're missing!  )  on the mortgage paperwork (I HATE anything to do with sorting out finances  ) but glad you've got an offer now so that's a big step forward. On the discharge front, do you think the doc could have disturbed something when she did her exam the other day?  BTW, love the new pic of Ollie...

Bloomin' Moomin!   Glad all's well with you and hope you'll be able to take things a bit easier soon.

Catwoman - bet you're still   from ear-to-ear! Hcg levels sound fantastic. I expect you're just waiting for the scan now?  Please don't go anywhere!

VIL & Moosey - hope you give that woman HELL at the next antenatal class! I can't believe she really said those things! 

Jess - are you okay hun?   Big  at that idiotic nurse! I haven't seen an Italy game yet to check out the Totti (and all his team-mates  ) but I am SO pleased that Becks scored yesterday. I think the press criticism of him was most unfair - they should be picking on Lampard and Gerard instead who can't seem to get a shot on target. Do they think the goal is 20 feet up in the air!  

Holly - hope you're enjoying the not working and getting your batteries charged snuggled up to Mr Claws & DH.  Keeping everything crossed that you do have a secret from DH' colleagues come September!  Hope you've survived the MIL this weekend without too much upset. 

Starr - sorry the review with the c/s threw up more questions than answers. At least you don't have to rush into making any decisions. Trust your instincts, I'm sure you & Pete will do what feels right when you're ready. I'm sure you'll enjoy the summer anyway.  

Candy -  - can't believe Jacob will soon be ONE!  Where does the time go?

Looby - thanks for the kisses, hope you & Looby are okay... 

Shazia -   hope you're keeping well!

Jillypops - hope the pub is good and busy with the footie & that move is all going to plan! Hope you'll have more time on here soon. 

Right - I'm just off home for a lie down as I have a sore throat & feel like pants!

Love to you all, 
Molly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

get well       molly..sorry you're not feeling better about things yet ..hope you are looking after yourself 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all.

Well I had quite an emotional w/e,looked afer my BF little boy who was 1 in March and it was lovely to have him but I was sssooo sad when we took him home. Didnt quite realise how broody Michael was until he had gone either,bla bla bla.... Dont know what it is but I am sssooo worried about going through the IVF again,its not the drugs side of it that bothers me its the actual last stage with e/c and e/t,it was sssoo painfull last rime so I am dreading it!!!

Have called up about loads of jobs,but unfortunately still no joy. I cant start too early in the morning cos I need to sort Oli out for school what with Michael being in bed after his regular night shifts,really need to find something thats afternoons so it will fit in with tx/school and Michael ho hum


Rach-awww hun,big hugs,its horrible when other people so readily get what you want so much isnt it??Thinking of you sweetie.

Julie-yey on the blood tests,amke sure they get them all this time  

Erica-thinking of you loads for weds hun    

Holly-any warmer yet

Molly-sorry your feeling poo sweetie,think you must have been right about the discharge as af has now started full flow   resilts came back ok,so no water infection 

Moomin-how are you hun,think its about time we saw somw bump pics  

Kj-any more dog fights?

Starr-hope your ok sweetie?

Struthie-4 days left wow         

Claire-    come back down we are missing you 

Sarah & Jess-how are you two doing??

Lily-know what you mean about the other thread,v.slow at the mo!!

Right must go and pick Oli up.Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly

Keep meaning to take some bump pictures!!! But I can assure you there is definately a bump there !!!!  
Have you got a picture mobile phone?  If so I will text you one!!!  It is not very good though!!!!

Did you get your results back from you GP today?


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,


Rachel B – It is so hard when people around you are PG  

********** – I am fine chick thank you. 
 Nurse for missing some of your bloods.

MollyW – I hope you are feeling a little better now  

Well we have finally had a little sunshine here today so I have managed to get out and do some gardening. I am finding it really enjoyable which is strange for me as I used to hate gardening. Oh well, off to make some tea


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Lily-I am just like you,never used to like gardening but love it now,I am v.proud of my gaden,will post some pics one day  we must be getting old hey??!! 

Moomin-yeah its a pic phone,would love to see a pic of your big belly     Got my results today and they were fine,have got af now so I think it was just a bit messed up after having thrush twice  thanks for asking sweetie!!

Well I have been searching high and low for any jobs in childcare to get me started and I think (TOUCH WOOD PLEASE) that I might have found something     there is an after school club which is a 5 minute drive away,they want a play worker,no experience needed  so I called the lady who was lovely and she asked me to pop in tomorrow and have a couple of hours to see how the place works and if I like it she will give me an application . Think the hours will be 3:15-18:00 so I will take Oli to school and Micheal can pick him up and we still get a bit of time together before he goes to work,just hope it pans out.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Good luck for tomorrow evening, will be thinking of you.  Have just sent you a picture but it is not a very good one..... but at least you can see the bump!!!!  Will get Richard to take a better one with the digital camera so that I can post it on here properly.


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Kelly - glad your test results can back ok hun.  Loads of luck for tomorrow       It would be good if we were   together...when are you likely to be starting tx?

Molly - hi, so lovely to hear from you.  Sorry to hear that you are not feeling too good.  Take it easy and look after yourself... 

kj - hope the air isn't still blue in your house!!!!!!!   Did you get in trouble for breaking the stairgate   

Rachel -    It is just so annoying isn't it...one of my best friends fell pg straight away with both of her children.  As kj said, it is all part of our journey and I guess that one day we'll realise why this is the path for us....it's just so hard in the meantime....we're always here for you...

Struthie - how are you feeling?  When is your test day?  Sending you so much             

Lilly - so glad you are feeling more positive about things.

Julie - DM were just FAB!!  Glad you've got all your blood tests sorted out.  Hopefully your fsh will show a normal reading this time.

Moomin - Hope everything is ok...not long now til a day off!

Erica - hope everything is going well hun.

Loads of love and   to everyone I've missed.

Well I've had a weekend of two halves...Saturday was spent ALL DAY stuck inside doing reports!!!  I didn't even set foot outside the front door....but I'm well on the way with them now!  What a FAB day I had yesterday...me and DP went to the o2 Wireless Festival in Hyde Park to see Depeche Mode (the 3rd time I've seen them this year..but it's still not enough!!)  They were totally amazingly awesome!!!  Goldfrapp were one of the support acts and they were really good too - kj - did you see them at the IOW festival?

Am feeling very tired today and my vocal chords have taken a serious hammering from singing and screaming!!!  

Well I'd better get on with those reports..especially as they should have been handed in today!!!!

Loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry guys only read Mollys post, Molly sorry that the sun shine isn't get through just yet, hope those clouds start to lift and your positivity comes flooding back along with some better results   hope your throat feels better soon and DP is looking after you x

Love to all Cx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi All 

Molly - It's great to hear from you but I'm really sad that you are still feeling very down.  I'm not sure if you have managed to get any answers as to why you've experienced this set back, but if you are waiting on them I hope they will bring with them with some hope for going forward.  Hope and Faith      Always here, whenever you want    

Rachel - As the others have said, we know what you are going through and hope that at least by knowing that you're not alone with those feelings goes a small way to helping.  It seems like you can get through life ok for ages without being confronted with it and then smack you're in the middle of the depths of despair and have no idea how you can ever get back to being you again. You don't know how on earth life could bearably be without having a little person in it then somehow the sun does come out again and the little flickering candle of hope begins to burn brighter again.  As KJ says - it really is a process you have to go through and while it's devastating it teaches you a hell of a lot about yourself.  Hope and Faith to you too lovely and Molly's right, it's early days and you've learnt so much recently, it CAN and it WILL happen, BELIEVE!!  

Moosey - I was absolutely gobsmacked by your post.  DH and I couldn't believe it.... She sounds like a Marjorie Dawes character from Little Britain - only worse!!  You MUST make a complaint.  What a hideous person to have running the course.  Unbloodybelievable  

Kel - have replied on the other thread too but really hope you can get this mortgage thingy sorted.  Is there someone you can ask for legal advice locally to go over it with you?  Hate goobledegoopy things like that!  

Sair - Brilliant news about appointment!!!!  Yeeehaa!  Have also replied to your post on the other thread cos I'm a bit    Kisses!

Julie - pleased to hear you are feeling more Julie like and have had tests done - relief!  Hope Thursday's are all good too!!  Will pm you soon  

Erica -    to you too and more     for Weds!!

KJ - I hate those days.  You wonder why you bothered getting out of bed and you become sure that the whole world hates you, then you feel like such a victim that you give yourself a good telling off and cheer yourself up with something choclatey.  However there's nothing in the house and you can't be  going out to get it so you decide you'll bake it but because you love the mixture you eat most of it before getting it in the oven, which then makes you feel sick and you now feel worse than before.  To top it off a huge spot starts appearing on your nose.  DH comes home and asks what you've been doing all day, you promtly burst into tears, he tells you you look gorgeous and how about it right here right now, you tell him he can think again (but not so nicely) and so you decide to have an early night ON YOUR OWN and you're in bed by 7pm.... or is that just me    Thank gawd we don't do down regging - eh Erica!!  Hope you're feeling better sweets    

Big HELLLO's and  to all not mentioned.

H xxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Bit of a wierd morning today.When I got back from taking Oli to school I took a delivery of flowers for an old lady two doors down,she is lovely,she popped round to pick them up and started crying cos its a year since her hubby died,so that upset me abit,bless her  Then my neighbour has told me the lady down the road (thinkI told you all she was pg a few months ago) has lost her baby  she was nearly 6 months pg,its really hit me,dont know why cos I dont know her that well,enough to talk to etc.Just feel so sorry for them. Sorry to bring the mood down

I am looking forward to popping in to the after schoool club later.I have also been ploughing through all the info about training in childcare and I have a few phone calls to make so busy bee today.

Oliver has gone to our local Asda with his class today,I thought they were going later but guess who I saw when I pulled up to do my shopping,all the kids shouting look Oli its your mum.I was buying him some pants aswell,good job he is not a few years older or they would have been taking the mickey out of him  

Sarah-glad you had a good weekend even though half of it was spent doing reports  we should start d/r around the 24th ish of July,how about you?

Holly-We have finally got somewhere with all the mortgage paperwork,phew!!! Read your post on the other thread about your sis possibly moving,hope she decides to stay with her fab sis instead   

Julie-how are you hunny,working hard we miss you cos your quiet  

Kj-any more sw visits this week??

Molly-sending you a big wet sloppy   hope your ok sweetie?

Rachel-how are you sweetie??

Erica-loads of luck for your scan tomorrow chick    

Struthie-only 3 days left    

Moomin-got the pic sweetie,cant believe how quick the time has gone,are you getting prepared

Right must dash cos I have not had brekkie and my stomach thinks my throats been cut 

Love ya all

Kelly x

[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 11:14Me again,

After much phoning around I have decided to not go to the after school club later today cos I have found 2 local nurseries with vacancies where I will be able to do my Childcare NVQ training!!! How cool is that.

I finally feel that at the age of 27 that I have actually found what I want to do with the rest of my life (I THINK)  

kELLY X


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Kelly - I am so pleased for you finding something which feels right for you to do.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well done Kelly - keeping everything crossed for you.  

Yup definately getting prepared now, nursery is being decorated on Saturday with the help of my dad, don't trust Richard to do wall papering by himself!!!!  Got visions of a Mr Bean senario!!!!         

Just wish I didn't have to go to work       Oh well only 51 more shifts to go!!!  And counting!!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - How's the pmt   ? Hoping it's eased off a bit it's so horrible. Is now a bad time to mention    Hope you got the stairgate fixed & that Caleb is well & hasn't been picked on again poor mite.
Moomin - Hope you're resting after your energy spurt   & bless Richard doing all the cooking, what a love. Bet you can't wait to get the nursery decorated this weekend.
Julie - Thanks for pm    Good to hear you finally got your blood tests sorted yesterday, any sign of AF yet   
Struthie - Oooohhhhh hunny Friday isn't very far away is it, just 3 more sleeps           
Rachel - Big   &   to you, news like that always hurts & makes you feel a thousand different emotions. Like the others have said it has happened to us all so we completely understand & your reaction is normal. My sis announced she was pg just as my 2nd IUI failed & then a mate did the same as my 3rd one failed. On a   note it does make you stronger & that little bit more determined to get your dream, you'll get there, we all will   
Lilly - Ah lovely to hear that you are feeling more settled & relaxed   you've had a very difficult few months. Let's hope this is a turning point, all good things from here on in   Hope sis is doing ok.
Sarah - Well done on getting so many reports done   you must be relieved. Your weekend sounded lovely & you "just can't get enough"   of Depeche Mode!! I used to love them, I am an 80's chick. Not long until your tx starts & great news that it will fall during the holidays so that you don't have to tell too many people. My scan tomorrow is to see if I can start stimming. D/r is basically putting your body through the menopause which is why you feel so cr*p sweats, moods etc. They will be hoping to not be able to find my ovaries & for me to have a very thin lining because my body has kind of shut down. As long as this is the case I can start stimming whilst reducing the d/r drug. Once you start putting those hormones back you start to feel so much better. Sorry I waffled there didn't I but you did ask   
Kelly - Ugh, feet   Can just about mess with my own but certainly wouldn't be messing with anyone elses  way!!! Glad all your test results are ok & that you've got your mortgage offer. Also great news about your 2 local nurseries with vacancies, sounds like you've turned a corner & everything is becoming   again.
Holly - Lovin' your description of a pmt day    & no sweetheart you're definately not on your own   Multiply it by a few million & you'll understand why DF is sooooooooo pleased to be missing d/r (although he has been on the receiving end of bad moments on the phone & a few nasty texts have been sent. Wonder who nicked my phone   ) Glad the MIL's visit wasn't as bad as you thought   
Claire - Where have you gone   Still celebrating? Don't think you can leave us yet lady   come back, come back wherever you are!!!
Jilly - Think you've got some dancing  competition from my sis   
Molly -   sorry to hear you've been feeling down & are going through one of those low periods. Remember we all love you   are here for support, to sound off at & most importantly of all we really do understand. Hope that you start to feel  again soon & see a way forward. Being poorly won't help the way you feel & I hope your sore throat has gone   Take care.

 to Starr, Candy, Jess, Shazia, VIL & Moosey & everyone else.

Well ladies I feel alot better today   I tried acupuncture for the first time last night & thought it was fab plus I've got the hospital tomorrow so I can see the end of d/r  so all good &   here.

Erica.xx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

everyone

I'm feeling a little more rational today, you will be glad to hear.  I think all those PMT hormones just got the better of me yesterday!!  Skived of ffrom work early too - so life's not all bad  

Erica - Really glad you enjoyed the acupuncture.  I think it just fantastic and it really does help in so many ways I'm sure.  I'm off for a session tonight actually.     for the scan tomorrow and the stimming "go-ahead".

Kelly - Sorry you had an upsetting morning but it sounds as though everything is coming together in term sof your future career which is brilliant.  Poor Oli having his Mum turn up at Asda!!

Molly - Sorry you are not having the most positive of times right now. Get well soon  and I hope everything else takes a more positive turn again soon  

Moomin - How exciting, decorating the nursery!  I can't wait to do that.  I'm currently painting our spare room a very neuatrl white with red gingham curtains in the hope it will be  anursery before too long (and have been sussed by at least one person that that's what I am doing!)

Liily - I'm glad things are looking better for you an dyou are feeling more relaxed.

Holly - I can relate so well to PMT Holly!  Poor DH can't do or say anything at all whithout getting himself in so much trouble!!  How was the w/e with the MIL?  Hope it all went well!

Sair - Depeche Mode!  I didn't know they were still around! I used to really like them actually - takes me back more years than I care to think about.

KJ - Hope you are feeling a bit jollier and that poor Caleb isn't getting into too many scrapes this week.  He does sound like an endless source of entertainment though!

Struthie - Thinking of you and sending so many       your way

Julie - How are things?  Hope you've had a good day.


Okay better go and do soemthing constructive for half an hour (not that talking to all of you isn't) before going to acupuncture.  It'll be interesting to see what she says about my pulses this time as it was this session four weeks ago when she told me she thought I could well be pregnant.  I've never felt less pregnant than I do right now (unlike last month) so it will be interesting to see what she thinks the differences (if any) are.


Bye for now!!


Love Rachel xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Chaps – just a swiftie as am up to my neck in it at work and haven't had a chance to post – will try and catch up properly later in the week! Just didn't want you to think that I'd jumped ship, especially as I check up on you all when I can.
Quick personals (more later)...
Molly - huge hugs to you. I'm really sorry you're feeling pants at the mo.
Julie - good luck for the blood test results, hun! Let's hope they get it right this time.
Erica – Soooooooo excited for your next cycle! Got a good feeling about this one. I'm sure acupuncture helped me, too.
Kelly – well done you! Sounds like your finding plenty of ways to move forward, and it's great that you know what you want to do! (Wish I did!!!)
Big hugs and loves to Holly, KJ, Jess (thanks for pm, hunny, have pm'd you back), Jilly Moomin, Starr and sending tons of luck to Struthie for Fri.
Soooo sorry to anyone I've forgotten...
All fine here. Trying not to analyse symptoms/lack of symptoms. First scan booked for next Tuesday. Off to a wedding in Scotland at the w/e, so that should take the edge off my nerves for a few days - I'll have something else to think about! Still seems unreal and I can't really get too excited. Just hoping all will be well come Tues.
Thinking of you all and will hop on later in the week,
Loads of love to all,
Claire xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Howdoos?

Struthie -             We're all here with you holding your had sweetheart.  I know you don't want to think about Friday but we're with you and hope that gives a little bit of comfort.

Kel - it did sound like a weird day.  Pleased that it ended on a happy note and you feel like you have direction going forward.  If you can wave your wand over this way - I'd be very grateful for it too!!  My life feels like it's taken such a backseat to tx and I know that hasn't been a good way to live.  It's nice to take back some control isn't it?  I hope sis won't be moving too    We'll know when they get back what they have decided.

Rachel - how was accu??  All I will say is that stranger things have happened....    

Erica - have pm'd you but just to add a few more     for today's apptmt and soooo pleased you found accu good!!

Catwoman - ooh hello you!!  It's such a series of waiting for important dates isn't it!  Really hope Tuesday is here pronto and I'm sure your precious little miracle is growing beautifully!!  Hope you're still finding time to put your feet up!!  Have a great time at the wedding!!

Have had accu today myself and it was good.  She said that energy levels (chi) has improved so I'm getting into credit in the chi bank now   and all bodes well....  

DH has left for his fancy retreat/pretend work thingy and it's just me and Mr C.  Hmph.  Mr C has just popped in to tell me that his nemisis (the one who stole our dinner off the bench the other night) has just been inside again and would I sort him out please      

Will pop back laters.

Wonderful Wednesdays Wevrywon

H xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah holly i missed you AGAIN  got up shpeshilly early to see if i could catch you  i peed my pants reading your pmt story..esp the eating the cake mixture..i ALWAYS eat the mixture and feel sick 

catwoman - great to hear everythings ok, i was a bit worried..is it a scan on tues?

rachel - glad you've dug yourself back up to the top of that hole..hope accu went well 

kelly - had to laugh at you meeting Oli in Asda with a packet of pants in your hand  job sounds promising  dont think i realised you are such a young chick 

julie - you ok my sweeets? glad you got your bloods all done - hope they've done it properly this time 

Sair - ooh lucky you going to the Wireless festival..thats where Holly and i met for the very first time last year!! yes we did see Goldfrapp at IOW..brilliant..wierd stage show tho..all the costumes 

molly       

well no more dog fights, tho Caleb did see a husky yesterday (both on leads) and Caleb really growled which he never does usually so think he might have remembered  his scars are ok, though he has bald patches on his nose where he keeps rubbing the scabs off..looks like he's got mange  I am teaching him to identify his toys by name by touching his nose to them..we started this a while ago but got lazy with the lessons so he's forgotten a bit. he's got 'bottle' and 'duck' sussed so far..aim is for 4 items laid out and to be able to differentiate (thats the teacher in me coming out )

sw again this avo, then got a few weeks off..hopefully we should have most things ticked by the end of today. i have to get cracking on the family book now. sw has interviewed my Mum, dh's parents and friend Tracey and they've all said nice things about us apparently 

laters hunnies   

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Dont know if all of you know but Linds went for a scan and there was no heartbeat.Poor thing,her post is on the IUI turned IVF thread.

Holly-I really hope that your sis makes the right decision  how could she possibly leave you we miss you loads!!!!

Kj-   so are you saying I look older than 27    you little minx 

Julieeeeeee where are youuuuuuuuuuu? Smebody wave a choccie bar around  she will soon pop up then  

Erica-hope the scan went well hun,keep us posted 

Moomin-ah bless your dad for helping Richard with the decorating.sounds like you need to stay well out the way on that day 

Starr-your v.quiet hun,hope your ok sweetie!!?? 

Struthie-we have all got everything crossed for you hunny,not long now                                 

Catwoman-enjoy the wedding me duck!!!!

Rachel-how did the accupuncture go? I have been wondering whether to try it with my next tx,need to look into it me thinks  

Right I am off to post another cv to another nursery  just hope I get an interview soon,cant wait to get started. The only reason I want to go to college is so I can get a snazzy pencil case with loads of cool pens,and then I can cover all my books in some fab wrapping paper,COME ON you know you all did it!!!!! 

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - I remember those days well!!!!!  White ankle socks over black tights as well!!!!  Now wouldn't that be a sight at college


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin

    deffo remember the white socks. There is one thing I wont be doing though,I WILL NOT be rolling the waistband up on my skirt    I am gonna be the old frumpy unfashionable student. If any of em pick on me I will just say "am i bovvered?!"


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh how I would love to be a student again       Anything would be better than going to work at the moment.  Hating work this week..... but that is another saga


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie....

Thank you all so much for your kind words.    Feeling blue today as it's 2 years today since I had first IUI and its been a LOOOONNNNG old road to get precisely NOWHERE!  Been remembering how excited and positive I was back then and how it never crossed my mind that it WOULDN'T work!  Isn't it sad how this journey changes you? I just feel I'm not the same person I was when I started...  I wish I could get just a little bit of that positivity back and see a way forward....  I'm off to acupuncture this afternoon so I will probably have a good cry on her (bless her, she's great with the tissues...  ) and come bouncing out of there as I usually do!

I saw my bonkers/natural health woman last week (the one who did the crystal dowsing). She's really encouraging which is nice...according to her, my kidney function had improved from 65% to 86% in just 10 days and the tetanus & epstein barr virus (glandular fever) had gone, but the heavy metals were still there. She reckons its a good thing IVF was cancelled so she can work on getting my health in good shape first. So I'm kind of in limbo land until next Day 2 FSH test.... oh well, will just have to get on with it.

Went to yoga last night with my sis (we're still staying with her until her DH is back...just over a week to go now). Really felt chilled afterwards, but she told me in the car she's been having suicidal thoughts!  God, I just don't know how to help her. I just PLEADED with her to let me know when she felt like that and she said she didn't think she'd do it, but was in a dark place at the moment. She went to the GP y'day and sobbed her heart out and asked for anti-depressants(major step for her as she's been determined to try the alternative route first), but she had to fill in a questionnaire and he said the answers didn't point to her being clinically depressed!  He's trying to get her an appt with an ME specialist and told her to come back in a week...

God, sorry this post is a real misery - now you know why I've been keeping  Hope I haven't dragged anyone down... 

Anyway, I'm thinking of you all....great news on the job thing Kelly, good luck for scan today Erica   , glad all's okay with you Catwoman   for scan on Tuesday,     for Struthie for Friday.

    to KJ, Holly, Candy, Julie, Jess and all you other lovelies. Hoping to be back on form soon....
Love Molly
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Molly-sweetie,I knoW we all have been through different things when it comes to tx and I can totally understand where your coming from hunny.Its a year since our first IUI and I was much like you in the sense that I was so posotive about it all and its real depressing to think you have got no further. But you have,you are getting that one step closer all the time babe and you should be very proud of yourself for sticking at it.It just proves you have got so much commitment and will powere to keep going.I really hope your next lot of FSH  comes back at a good level and that you get another step closer hun,IT WILL HAPPEN!!!!!!  

I know it must be terrible for you to hear your sis talking like that,I once heard somewhere (think it was my BIL cos he is a shrink) that for someone who is depressed to admit they have suicidal feelings,that they do not act on those feelings.The admitting part is their way of saying "I am really depressed" and need help.Hope she gets some answers soon.Thinking of you Molly     

Moomin-whats up with work hunny,spill the beans,thats what we are here for,no matter how big or small the problem  

Just been out with my mum and dad to but tickets to go to the RAF Waddington air show on Sunday,we are all really looking forward to it,right off to fill in an application for a fab nursery down the road that l;et you drive the company cars to pick kids up   

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

work is                   

Will post tomorrow morning about work, can't say too much at the moment as I am at work!


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Molly 

Just wanted to send huge   to you and say I'm so sorry you're having a hard time at the moment.  I hope your sister gets the help she needs really soon - from experiences in my own family I can empathise, depression is horrible to deal with and it's so hard to see someone else going through it.

I know exactly how you feel about this being a long and hard road and I wish someone could just tell us what is around the corner so at least we would know what the destination is.  

I hope that the IUI girls - particularly those more eloquent than me! - can lift your spirits again soon

take care  

love Rachel xx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

quick one while boss isn't looking –
wanted to send big      to Molly.
Love claire xxxxx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello 

Hope you are all doing ok today - only 2 more days to the weekend!

Molly - Really good to hear from you.  I can relate to how you are feeling and completely understand how fertiltiy treatment changes you with each failed cycle.  When I started just under 2 years ago I took it for granted that the IUI would work first time and was really indignant when it didn't work.  With each failied cycle my confidence in my body producing a pregnancy went.  It is really hard hearing from doctors that it was becos of my FSH or I should have a HSG (bloody hurts!) or take clomid or try egg donation.  My last roll of the dice was IVF and when that failed I crumpled a bit under the weight of failure and found it hard to pick myself up and dust myself down again.  But there is a something inside us all that just keeps us going and trying to reach our dream.  I think there is a lot to be said for the hope that we all believe in that drives us to keep on going and hold onto our dreams and between us all we have bucket loads of that!  

Don't know what your natural health woman was on about - but it sounds like you should not go near magnets or you are both into Metallica!

It must have been quite a shock to hear your sister tell you she is suicidal it is really hard to know how you should deal with it.  The fact that she is telling people may be an indication that it is a cry for help and maybe she needs emotional support to help her find her way for a short time.  She is doing the right thing to talk to her doctor, but I am a bit suprised they got her to complete a questionairre.  I mean how can you measure depression with fixed questions?  I dont think you have to be diagnosed with clinical depression to be depressed.  Medical support is completely bureaucratic at times.

Anyway hope you enjoyed acupuncture and take care

Hello to KJ, Catwoman, Erika, Julie, Sair, Rachel, Holly and anyone else I am too rubbish to remember - please do not be offended

Jackie xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Molly -      I'm so sorry to hear that you are having a hard time at the mo... please don't even think that you have dragged us down.  We all love you loads and are here for you anytime.  You are doing so many positive things to prepare yourself for that pregnancy that WILL happen.  Must say I'm with Jackie though... I didn't realise listening to the likes of Iron Maiden could help!!!  Take care of yourself hun...

Jackie - what night is your ante natal class?  So hope you are going to give that awful woman a bloody hard time!!!

Erica - hi!  Loved your 'just can't get enough' comment!!  I'm afraid it is a bit like that at the mo... my ears really don't want to know anything else.  Thanks so much for all your info, it really helps to be a bit more prepared before my appt next week.  Plus it helps me with questions I may need to ask.  How was your scan?  Can you start stimming yet?

Julie -    where are you hun?  Hope you are ok.

kj - yes, the dancers, how bizarre... you could tell the men were loving all the flesh on show!!!  The dog masks they wore for one song were really quite scary I thought!!  Glad to hear you've got a bit of a break from the sw and so pleased all seems to be going really well.  Hopefully not long now...

Holly - Hi hun.  Thanks for your two replies to my post    How funny that you should say that about Depeche Mode's song 'Precious' reminding you of FF cos it does me too and exactly the same bit of the song!  Glad you had a good acu session and fab news about your chi levels.

Katherine - so sorry to hear that work is such poo at the minute.  Can't you get the midwife to sign you off??!!!!!

Kelly - Well done you on deciding to do your Childcare training.  Hope you get a place at a really fab nursery...    

Claire - loads of luck for next Tuesday, enjoy your weekend.

Struthie -             thinking of you....

Loads of love to Lilly, Rachel, Candy, Jess and all you other lovelies.  

Must go, still got reports to finish, a music concert to organise, my student teacher's final report to write and sort out lifts for children to an athletics competition tomorrow.................is it the summer holidays yet??

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry a me me me moment coming on..i cant believe myself what i am about to type 

have been so positive about the adoption process and according to our sw everythings been ticking along nicely...till today..
remember i mentioned an 'issue' with dh's uncle..cant go into detail but its not nice and he has been to prison, and is just out. we have totally upfront about it all the way along and although its an issue that will come up at panel, we've been assured it isnt going to prevent us from being approved. we've been over and over it with the sw, really picked it apart and have assured her that basically our children will not be able to be in contact with dh's uncle..ever.
apparently now some new info has now come to light about him, which they cant tell us as its confidential  but it changes what our sw thinks about him and basically it is now an issue that could potentially prevent us from getting approved. she has to have a meeting on fri with someone senior and will phone us after that..apparently they have *never* taken anyone to panel with this situation. worst case scenario is that they cant take us any further and that will be the end.cant bear to think too far down that route. if they decide to give it a go we have to do some hefty reading, meet with some specialists to talk thru the 'issue' some more, (which may also mean setting panel back a month or so as we are running close to the wire now timing-wise) and go to panel and cross our fingers we have covered everything..panel may still reject us but at least we get to give it a shot. if we are refused we could appeal..(not an attractive option..stressful and prob long and drawn out) so basically we are hanging on thread just now...we have been thru the mill this eve..cried buckets, got angry, the works. angry because we aired this so early on and its only now they decided to dig around for more info...angry cos we aired it to someone senior and they should probably not have given our case to a new sw who is suddenly out of her depth  angry that we cant be told the info that is changing everything, angry that yet again our path to become parents seems so far away again 
on the plus side, or perhaps she was trying to cheer us up, our sw says we have EVERYTHING else on our side, our references glow and everyone has said we will make good parents. i feel like banging my head on the floor like a baby and sceaming WHY WHY WHY    are we being punished for something, what on earth have we done to deserve this total and utter $hit. i feel like i'm on the 2ww again..it could all go one way and be over on fri or we could still have a chance.
i've got a headache from crying so much this eve, add to that af pain and i'm a wreck..only nice thing was that we went for a sunset walk with the dog to clear our heads and saw a little baby deer hopping thru the fields..so cute ..somehow that made us feel a bit better..the little things eh?

sorry to moan on..just feel helpless and frustrated and angry at the world

kj x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

KJ - I'm sorry I missed you when you were online earlier (last night your time).  I've pm'd you and I'm hoping with everything that it's not going to go the way of the worst case scenario.  You do not deserve any of this  

Molly - I'm about to pm you but am really feeling for you and all you have on 

Sair - Hope those holidays are here pronto!  You've got loads to do before then!!

Rachel - You are eloquent - your words were lovely  

Kel - Hope application filling in was straight fwd.  All sounds good   and air show will be good too!  

Moomin - Laughed at your description of college fashion!  So funny how we thought we looked cool but in reality looked very very   Also - great to hear you've got nursery decorating to be getting on with!  How exciting!!

Starr - you ok hunny?  Head still full?  Big 

Jess - not sure where you've gone but hope you are ok darlin one  

Struthie - eeeek          

Erica - am worried for you as you weren't on yesterday... hoping it was because it was a busy Weds and you had to catch up at work after your appointment.     for stimming!

Julie - you know I love ya  

In fact lovin you all loads but feeling incredibly saddened by two of our most special FF'ers news - as well as Linds' news too.  I wish with everything that we could wave that  and make everything ok.  It's unfair how much good and giving people have to go through.  I don't understand it at all  

H x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim you must never apologise to us, you are not moaning, we all feel like we are taking these steps with us and as tears go down my face, I am off to find a little deer or a baby bunny rabbit will do   ...try and take something from that sign of the baby deer as there is no way you two can go to waste... if you need us to, each and every one of us FF will be going down to speak to office, keep reminding them how you never hid this from them you have done nothing wrong, with all my heart I pray this works out.

Molly you must be emotionally and physically exhausted from all this looking after your sister, I am sure its just a cry for help, but not any less worrying for you, maybe all this has played a part in fsh as last month was just not the right time with you staying at your sisters, hoping things work out x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

KJ am so sorry to read your news. Why do these things always happen just when it looks like things are nearing the end of a very long emotional journey. Hping with all my heart that this gets sorted quickly and you can continue with no more major upheavals.

Thinking of you

Shazia.



          to Molly xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

KJ - I am speechless, just as you were getting close to the end, sending you loads of       for Friday and hoping all works out ok.      

Molly -  Sending you loads of        

Will be back laters


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

KJ - hope things work out, 

Molly - sorry to read about your sister,hope you are ok too  

Julie - you know where I am if you need an ear,thank you for your support yesterday,I'm better today,well I have stopped crying!

Love to you all


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

Moomin – How exciting decorating the nursery  

Erika – I hope you are feeling a bit better now with some hormones flowing through your system  

Catwoman – Would we ever think bad things of you  
Enjoy the wedding hun  

Molly – I am sending huge hugs to you chick  
I to remember the good old days of being full of optimism and positivity towards tx. And yes it is a shame how the negativity's of tx change us but all we can do is live in hope that one day it will be our turn and all of this can be put behind us as a long, bumpy ride to where we wanted to be. 

********** – Hi, hoping you are ok. You are quiet at the moment  

Struthie – Wishing you all the luck in the world for your test tomorrow  

kj - I am preying for you and your dh, you do not deserve this. Hoping all goes in your favour tomorrow


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Will be back in a bit with other personals & my news but wanted to send 2 special ladies my special thoughts, I'm so sorry to read your posts 

Molly - Lots of  &  to you. I'm so sorry you are feeling so low but totally understand & you have got so much on your plate right now it's no wonder really. Like you it's my 2 year tx anniversary next month & when DF took his UK posting for 2 years I thought it wouldn't take that long  & it certainly didn't cross my mind that it wouldn't work. Tx & its' physical & emotional effects does change you but in the long run makes you so much stronger & more determined to get to your goal  I hope & pray that you get your positivity back soon & see a way forward. Don't feel like you drag us down, you're a mate, always there for everyone else & we love you & want to be there for you.  if you want to, it's good to let it out. On a  note your natural health woman is seeing an improvement & you will be in tip top shape very soon & raring to give IVF a go. I also hope that your sis starts to feel better soon. What she said to you must have been an awful shock but on the plus side she is talking & seeking help/advice which is very very important. I hope her GP helps. Take care sweetheart 

Kj - Big  &  for you too. I really don't know what to say & your post made me  I'm so sorry that you have got this problem & that it has only been brought up now, right when you had got the finishing line in sight. No wonder you were so upset. I'm shocked that you & DH have been so open & up front about the uncle issue right from the start & yet they wait until now to make something of it. This should have been addressed ages ago & although your sw said she has never dealt with this problem before she should have found out more & sooner. Sending you lots of     for good news tomorrow & more     to your sw for her meeting with someone senior. I'm praying that they see sense & realise they can't possibly let you & DH go   Take care lovely.

Erica.xx
[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 16:03Holly - I don't understand it all either mate  The more I try & make sense of it all the more upset I get. Life is both cruel & unfair sometimes & always to the wrong people. On a  note, hope you enjoyed acupuncture & are feeling the benefits of your increased energy levels. Thanks for pm, I won't get chance to reply today but will next week  
Kelly - Good luck with those CV's to the nurseries    hope you get good news soon.
Moomin -  sorry to hear that work is giving you a hard time, hope it eases soon.
Rachel - A big  for you too, your words are always lovely don't put yourself down. Hope the pmt hormones have gone & that you are feeling better. I loved acupuncture, can't wait for my next session next Weds  
Claire - Helloooooooooooooo oh  one!! Have a fab time at the wedding in Scotland & masses of  for your scan on Tuesday.
Sarah - Please ask anything you want any time, I'm only too pleased to help if I can  Hope you got all of your reports done & the music concert sorted out. Obviously you can't wait until  
Struthie - Bucket loads of      for tomorrow.
Julie    
Jilly -         
Lilly -   

Big  to everyone not mentioned, sorry but I've got to dash. I'm off to Blackpool for a long weekend so won't be back in work until Tuesday  The hospital went well yesterday, all was as it should be & I got the green light for stimming. My next scan is the 7th July & if I respond like last time ec will be on the 12th.

Have a good weekend lovely ones.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

thank you special friends from the bottom of my heart for saying all the right things and holding my hand..and thanks for all the pm's, feel so loved by you all 
just feel numb today, luckily have had dog training then work to keep me busy..at work till 2pm tomoz too so will keep me occupied

love you all

kj xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

KJ-I am so utterly gob smacked!!! I cant believe that they are putting you through this.You should not be penilised(sp) for someone elses actions. I am thinking of you sssssoooo much and sending lots of posotive vibes your way hunny. I am sure that they will make the right decision tomorrow,how could they possibly let a fab couple of people that WILL make oustanding parents slip through. 

Julie-Hope your ok sweetie,we are here for you no matter what,tell us if its that lovely boss of yours and we will sort her out 

Moomin-how are things at work chickHope your ok 

Molly-  still thinking og you as always 

Struthie-I am sending all the luck in the world your way for testing hunny.I am sssooo hoping you get your much deserved BFP        

Erica-fab news that the scan was spot on and you have the go ahead for stimming 

Big squidgy love for all 

Kelly x
[br]Posted on: 29/06/06, 18:21 BIG WRAP AROUND HUGS FOR ALL


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there everyone


KJ - I'm so sorry to read your post.  I can't believe that after all the work and emotional effort you have put into the process so far, they have waited until now to do this and that they won't tell you what information they now have either.  I do know however that you and your DH will be fantastic parents and that they would be absolute fools to let you go.  I hope so much that this is all resolved really quickly and that you will be at Panel, with all this behind you very soon.  Thinking of you.  

Molly - Hope you are okay.  Thinking of you too.  

Julie - I did think you had been very quiet this week.  I hope all is okay with you and that things are working out how they should be.

Erica - Excellent news that you are good to go.   Have a fab weekend in Blackpool.  See you next week!!

Struthie - I know that you are testing tomorow, but haven't read any of the other threads so am not quite sure as I type this, whether you have posted any news on them.  But sending loads of      your way for testing.

Hi to all the other lovely girls too........................Holly, Catwoman, Kelly, Moosey and Victoria (have you sorted that awful woman yet?!), Candy, Moomin, Jess, Sair and anyone I have rudely missed.

I think a  big "IUI Friends" group hug is needed...........................  



Los of love Rachel xxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

KJ - cannot believe the truly cr*p situation you're in... it made my blood boil and I am so, so angry on your behalf. Is there any way you can get your MP involved? Are there any adoption support groups who can add weight to your protest? Is there any way you can go the papers? This sort of political correctness gone mad story is the sort of thing the Daily Mail loves - even though it's far from my favourite paper, it might just want to fight your corner. DON'T LET THEM GET AWAY WITH IT - this is one of those situations when you really have to shout and kick up a stink. It just makes me so mad.  
Molly - still thinking about you, hun. I'm so, so sorry that everything seems in such a dark place at the moment  
Julie - worried about you, lovely girl   Hope whatever it is that's bringing you down sorts itself out quickly. Sending you lots of love.
Struthie - sending you every          I can muster for tomorrow! Soooooooooooooooo hope it's good news.
Erica - blimey mate, ec on the 12th July! I'll be away on holiday then. Don't forget when you're stimming to drink 1 litre of milk and 2 litres of water a day - that's what I did this time (all the girls at the ARGC - the clinic with the top success rates in the UK - are told to do that). Helps with egg quality, apparently. And get loads of protein down yer neck! Have a great time in Blackpool  
Holly - Big loves to you! How is Mr Claws? My lovely boy is sitting on the keyboard as I write (that's Niles the cat, not DH!   )
Jilly - thanks for the pm hunny!! Sending you tons of love  
Lots of love to Jess - where are yooooooooooooooo?
And loads of love to all the other lovelies: Kelly, Lilly, Moomin, Rachel, Moosey, Victoria and anyone I've missed.
All fine here. Just freaked out by my boobs. One day they hurt, the next day they don't, then they hurt again etc. etc... just wish I could step out of my body for a bit and have a break from analysing my symptoms!!! Off on holiday the end of next week to Sardinia (assuming all goes well with the scan). My consultant said it wouldn't do any harm, as long as I didn't sunbathe - which is fine by me.
Still bricking it about Tuesday's scan. I can't get my head around getting this far, and am scared witless it'll all get taken away from me.
Anyway, I love you all, you're all very much in my thoughts (esp KJ, Molly and Julie). Huge hugs and loves to them, and to anyone else who needs it  
Claire xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey all... sorry been keeping a low profile for a few days...

Have tried to read back....

Kj oh honey... Why oh why must these things always be sent to hurt us eh honey. I've got everything crossed for tommorow that the sw can see how special you and Mike are, and that to turn you away would be the biggest injustice. Surely the fact that you've always declared about the 'uncle' must go in your favour. I'm so upset and annoyed for you.... please don't give up....you will be a mummy and daddy!!! Sending you both (and caleb!) loads of love and   . xxxxxxxxxx

Molly Oh sweetheart you've been through so much in the last 2 years (and before). There's no wonder that you feel down at the moment. You've been such a support to your sis (and us!) that it's bound to take it's toll at times. Your lady sounds fab and really in tune with you. Here's hoping that she can sprinkle a bit of 'magic' for you. Sending you loads of love too xxx  

Struthie good luck for tommorow hon !!   

Kel  good luck in the job hunting... sounds like you've really found what you want to do.

Big hugs and    to Holly, Candy, Looby, Julie, Erika, Cat, Moomin, VIL and Moosey, Rachel, Sair and everyone else.... xxxxxxxxxxxx

Nothing really to report here... getting busy and back into work....popping all the vits and trying to get the normality back... sometimes i even succeed!!

Love to all xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sorry no time for a long post tonight....just wanted to send kj a huge    I just could not believe what I was reading hun, just as you couldn't believe what you were typing.  It is just so unfair... and you at least deserve to know the whole story here especially as you have always been upfront about the uncle.

Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow..I so hope everything goes well.  Your sw can see what we all know..that you and your dh will be amazing parents and any child will be truly blessed in your care.

Hang in there hun.....thinking of you..

Much love to everyone else..

Julie - hope you are ok...

Starr - lovely to hear from you and glad to hear that you are getting some normality back.

Erica - fab news on stimming.. hope you're feeling loads better soon.

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I just wanted to post how much I love you guys, the way we rally round when someone needs us and the support that is given and the words written its amazing, our online family


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hear hear candy 
am feeling terrified this morning..by the end of that day our dreams could be out of the window, we are so on a knife edge. i keep going over and over it in my head..surely if uncle is that much of a risk he shouldnt have even been released  but then i think surely our sw wouldnt be being so serious about it all if she didnt think there was a real risk.  its doing my head in
thank god i've got work to go to

later hunnies   

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Julie honey..... This may sound dramatic, but i think you should take a grievance out against your boss. From where i stand she is trying to bully you. Nobody can be so insensitive so she must be doing it on purpose. Also she has now discussed private issues with a 3rd party....Good luck in tackling her today... i would say that if this outrageous behaivour dosen't stop immediately then you will take it further.  
You go gorgeous gal xxx

Kj i can't imagine how you will get through today.... will be thinking of you... if you need me call/text abything i can do honey xx

Candy  you summed it up .... this site is the only way we can all get through this nightmare that is IF... Love you all too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Got a day off today... nothing planned.... bliss....  will be back later to check on you all xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Kj-I have not been able to stop thinking about you all night  wish I could be there with you to pass the time.Sending lots of fuzzy love your way       Keep us posted

Julie-I have to admit with Starr about your situation with your boss,it is totally unfair the way she is treating you,is there anyone above her you can talk to? I understand you might not want to take it that far but she is in a way picking on you and its not acceptable!!!!   Sending lots of hugs your way hun,and good luck with those blood tests  

Struthie-Have posted on the other thread but just want you to know we are all thinking of you sweetie  

Starr-great to "see" you  You sound abit like me at the mo,dont think I can remember what normality is!! 

Candy-your absolutley right,we make a fab extended family,each and everyone of us  

Big hello to all you other lovlies,hope all is ok!!??

I am off to do some shopping and then come home to do some ironing and cleaning,busy weekend this one,going to the pics to see over the hedge with Oli tomorrow ,then its the footie,then I need to pack a pick nick for the air show on sunday phew,I am tired just thinking about it!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

KJ – won't be around later today, so won't find out how things are going. Just wanted you to know that you're very much in my thoughts     
Huge hugs to Julie – I'm with Starr on this one. I really think her behaviour is a form of bullying. Is there a personnel manager you can talk to? Or your boss's boss?
Might not have time to check in later – flying to Edinburgh this arvo. Big loves to all – Starr, Sair, Rachel and Lilly, forgot to name check you all last night! Sending    to all.
Love Claire xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Girls a super quickie

Candy - you are sooo right!  Thank god for this place and the love that is shared here.  I can't imagine life without you all.

KJ - darling - so very much in my thoughts. I can't imagine what it's doing to you all this not knowing, speculating and worrying.  Have everything crossed for the best 

Struthie - gutted and devastated that  you have to face this again.  I'm so very sorry my love.  Huge, huge loves to you all.

Julie - sorry I've missed you today.  Just that damn angry with your stupid insensitive boss.  DH has just called her a *anker, which did raise a smile.  I'm with the others.  You are brave and determined, I know you can do this, but whether you want to is another story. Hindsight is such a curse.... wish you had taken that other job      - 'speak' soon.

Molly 

Starr  

Night, night best ones...  

H xxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Struthie – just saw your news on the other thread   I'm so, so sorry.
Love Claire xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just wanted to post on here my biggest thanks for all the words of support from all my IUI friends. 

Just knowing you are all there for me has made a HUGE difference - every one of you has had such good advice/kind things to say and I am deeply touched.  Bless you all - you are so right Candy about how fab everyone is at rallying round when the s**t hits! 

I'm finding it hard to concentrate today, thinking about KJ waiting for that all-important call.   The more I think about your situation, the madder I get! You've already stated you'd have nothing to with this guy and it's not as if he's living in the same house. If he wasn't a relative, you wouldn't have a clue about his history and he could be living next door to you and pose a greater threat - yet you wouldn't be punished for it. I think the injustice that you could be punished for the rest of your lives for someone else's actions is just unbelievable...  Really hoping for good news for you both today....   

Julie - you too are in my thoughts.    Horrible for you to have to go through this....especially the fact that she's blabbing your personal business to all and sundry...that's just not on!  

Struthie -   for you. 

 you all,
Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim praying for good news, don'tw nat to plague you with texts, but here if you need us x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Kim,hope they see sense if not your IUI friends will be after the social worker,good luck mate

Love to you too Molly - I'm seeing Julian on 12th July,and cried down the phone to Lynne this morning,feel a prize wally now.

Have al ovely weekened everyone


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Julie-glad you have got your bloods done totally understand why you dont want to pursue the boss thing,great idea to keep a diary though. 

Molly-thats what we are all here for hun,anything that helps make us a smile for a second is a bonus eh??   

Struthie-bless you crying dont like to think of you being upset sweetie,sending hugs your way 

Kj-been thinking of you all day  sweetie,hope your ok!!

Kelly x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Just a quick pit stop,

Struthie - I read your news on the other thread but just wanted to send you a big   on this one to. 

********** -  I am sorry you are having such a tough time at the moment. You have been there with words of comfort and support for me so many times. I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you.
Glad you got your bloods sorted  

KJ - I am hoping all is well


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say.......

Struthie - I'm so, so sorry. It really doesn't seem fair.  

KJ - Thinking of you and hoping that today has a good ending.    

Julie - Sorry you have had a hard week.  Your boss is an utter cow - that is the only word for it.  I agree that she is a bully and I can only think that she is in some way very jealous of you, and is flaunting the one thing she thinks she has on you.  You are sooooo definitely the better person though!

I hope everyone has a lovely weekend in the sunshine and that if things have been hard recently, they start to look brighter soon.


  to everyone

love Rachel xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim, praying everything went ok today, too scared to text you


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi guys
thanks for all the support again  
not really that much to report but the good news is that its not over just yet..the bad news is that we are still in limbo land. basically they are looking into the legal side of things ie are they actually legally allowed to place a child with us? they are also looking into us being able to have access to the 'information' that has changed everything, and finally they *think * that at the moment we will keep our panel date of 31st aug and use that date as a type of 'sounding out panel' ie presenting the case and see what happens. in the meantime we will have to do a ton of research and meet with professional who can 'coach' us in how to keep any children safe. the worrying thing is that even if we do get approved it will still be on our form F and therefore the sw of any potential match will have access to it and might consider us to be too risky

reading that back the bad news outweighs the good really 

we both feel we really dont know much more then the other day..and to think we have 2 months of hanging around is really doing my head in. i thought we'd come to the end of hanging around in our lives, i cannot believe we are going on holiday on thurs with this hanging over us..we've spent so many holidays wandering over hills and cliffs thinking about what might be the next step for us txt-wise or whatever ..and here we are again, directionless once more with nothing to cling onto..it f*cking stinks

kj x

and this is for your boss julie..with bells on


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kj,

Flipping heck hunny you must be pulling your hair out.I can see how it must feel like you have got no where but you have.You have been through so much to get this far and you should be proud of that.They obviously have had alot to think about with this new info,if it was that serious to them they might have already said a deffo no by now,if you know what I mean   its great that they have not changed your panel date though,thats v.promising.I know its gonna be so hard to forget all this when your away but atleast your gonna be away from home/work etc so you can fully concentrate on talking about it.I do think its a little unfair that you are not totally in the picture with this new info though.Daft suggestion but you know those criminal disclosure you have to do for some work places(Michael has to have one) could you do a sneaky on the internet and do one in the uncles name to find out what convictions he has got that you maybe dont know about(just slap me if I am wrong)

I really dont know what else to say hun,even though its your life thats being messed around with such un certainty,its hit us all hard cos we love ya so much and hate to see you on a downer.


Try to have a good break and come back with fresh heads,loads of love sweetie

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

KJ.... oh honey i was so hoping that it would be better news than that!!  As Kel said at least they didn't say a flat NO... Can't they do more research into your family to prove that you  and your nearest and dearest have not and will not have any contact with this man??   
Please try and enjoy your holiday... the gate is not shut... just a bit more pulled to than you thought....Sending you loads and loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Julie  you do what you think is best hon.. keep notes and bide your time... she'll come of worse in the end xxx

Love to all... xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just popped into office to find out what sw said. I know you said the bad news seems to outweigh the good hun, BUT for what its worth I think things seem a little less bleak than yesterday...  I think its a really positive sign that they are still planning on taking you to panel at the end of August. At least then the decision-makers can see you for themselves and for what you really are, instead of just people on paper and making judgements on bare facts that have NOTHING whatsoever to do with your suitability to be good and loving parents. 

I know there's still the legal issues to overcome, and I strongly feel that you ought to be given access to the new information - after all forewarned is forearmed! Its heartening to see that the sw and team are not giving up on you, and are trying to find solutions to the problem....that's a strong indication that they know you're worth fighting for! 

I don't mean this to sound all gung-ho - I really feel very sad that you both have to be put through the mill again and yet again have uncertainty hanging over you. Especially hard when you'd come so far and were making such great progress... As Julie says, try to enjoy your holiday you deserve it and will need to recharge your batteries - and we'll all do everything in our power to help you...

Big  
Molly
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim - I have nothing to add apart from to say that I agree with everything Molly said.

Good luck and we're all here for you xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Kim

So sorry you didn't get the answer you had been hoping for yesterday.  It seems so unfair that this man can have such an impact on your lives.

I totally agree with what others have said.  I just wish you didn't have to go throuhg another horrible "waiting" time.

Just an idea - and probably rather an expensive one - but assuming you are given access to this new information, is it worth you seeking your own legal view, from a solicitor/barrister, on what this means in terms of placing a child with you? It might be useful to be armed with your own legal view.  Just a thought.........



love Rachel xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Molly you worded that so spot on, Kim


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

welcome back friends


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Yipppppeeeeeeeee !


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

phew!

Missed you guys!!  Hope all of you are well and look fwd to catching up on your news soon.

Loads of loves
H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

boo, not in bed yet hee
[br]: 31/07/06, 23:18just wanted to send lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of love and  to Erika


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

Have missed you all so much,we need to swap email addresses in case anything like that happens again,what do you all think? 
I have Julies,Rosies and Holly's but thats all!

No news from us apart from we are giving up on treatmetns,we have tried but as a family feel we can't go through it again,just hope for a miralce  

Anyway I'll still be here - love to you all xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi my lovelies, can you see any missing posts, I have noticed that the IUI beginners Guide is missing, anything  else we need to try and find ?, love to all C x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh my days have I missed you lot!!!

I just about managed but it has been very tough not to chat to all you lovlies,so I will try and catch up the best I can.

Erica-are you still hanging in there hunny??         been thinking of you loads,what a poo time for FF to go down eh!!

Julie-was lovely keeping intouch by text sweetie,how did your appointment go??

Moomin-sorry I missed you again on MSN,Hope your ok hun?

Kj-Cant tell you how much I have been thinking about you  have you heard anything from the SW        

Victoria & Jackie-has D day been and gone or are you still haniging in there?

Starr-hope your ok sweetie

Struthie-Sounds like you have had time to think through whats next.I am so sorry you feel you have had enough,I totally admire you for making the hard decision to stop.We all hope and pray that a miracle is around the corner for you sweetie,glad your not leaving us.

Molly-how the devil are you darlin

Catwoman-hows that little bump of yours??

Candy-will have a look to see if I can spot anything missing hunny.

Right I am having a mental block now so if I have forgotten anyone just hit me  

Well I started d/r a few days earlier than expected all is going ok,just a few niggly head aches and feeling tired but generally quite chirpy.My d/r scan is on the 14th so I just hope its worked this time cos last time we had a 2 week delay cos I hadnt d/r properly.

Oliver is going with his Mama to see his Auntie &Uncle in Wales next week for 4 days,gonna miss him like mad,we have decided to go to York for a couple of days to chill out so we are looking forward to that.

We have also booked a last minute holday in Cornwall in Oct cos the place we usually go to had a vacancy so we grabbed it,so we will know by then if we are taking 1 or 2 extra little beans  

Had a nasty experience last week.My BIL had a lovley kitten and my MIL was round his doing some decorating and she had an accident and slipped on the stairs and trod on the kitten,think she broke its neck we got a phonecall from her,she was hysterical,so we rushed round and I calmed her and BIL down while Michael(bless him) dealt with the kitten,it was v sad 

Anyway sorry to have rambled,I have missed you all sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much 

Kelly

off to change my ticker cos its a few days out
[br]: 1/08/06, 09:20How on earth did I forget the lovely Holly  Sorry hunny  

How are you?? Have you started d/r yet??

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi lovelies!

Blimey have I missed you all soooooooooooooooooooo much.  I have felt so lost without you.... so glad I have your mobile number Julie... it was lovely to keep in touch with you.  Good idea about swapping email addresses Struthie.... so hope nothing like this happens to ff again though.

You have all been so much in my thoughts...especially Erica...... soooo hoping you are ok hun...       

Struthie -   hope you are ok hun.  Glad you are not going to leave us and praying for that miracle for you.

Kelly - Hope you have a fab time in York.  DP and I went a few years ago and we loved it there.  And a holiday in Cornwall too...lucky you.  We are hoping to have a few days away, possibly to the Lake District, but it will be last minute cos I don't know when my scans will be yet.... just waiting for af so I can book d/r scan.  Sending you loads of      

kj - hows things? So hope you have had some good news from your sw.  Got everything crossed for you.

Holly - Hi hun, hope you are ok.  Are you still starting tx next cycle?

Moomin - bet you are glad the weather has cooled down.  Hope everything is going well... how many shifts are you down to now?

Vil and Moosey - Any news?     

Catwoman - has your double trouble started to sink in yet?

 and   to Candy, Starr, Jilly, Molly and all you other lovelies.


Well, d/r is going ok so far and apart from feeling quite tired with a few headaches, I don't feel any different....just hope I'm not speaking too soon!  All my worries about whether we were doing the right thing disappeared as soon as I had had the first jab.  I'm just so glad I've got you back to help me through the rest!!!!

Take care all...

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Julie-Cant wait to hear your update!!!

Sarah-how many days have you been down regging You ought to get a ticker so we can all keep up with you  

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Kelly!

Yep, I'm still here too..didn't think I would get much done today...catching up on ff is much more exciting than housework!!!

I have been d/r for 5 days.. started on Thursday.  It was day 21 of my cycle so I am waiting for af then I can book my d/r scan.

Good idea about ticker... bit of a thicko tho... how do you do it?       

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Have really  all big time, thank goodness the site is back   

It's not good news from me I'm afraid I got a BFN on Friday       I'm totally devastated, completely broken. Having had such a good cycle & different signs in my 2ww this has hit harder than ever. With 20 eggs, 19 used, 13 fertlising, doing acupuncture for relaxation, giving up the gym, taking longer off work after et & all the other things you do, I feel that I did everything I could have done. 

I'm in a dark place, a tunnel with no light at the end, an awful feeling of nowhere to go, nothing to improve on. I know time will heal & that with each day & each small step I will build myself back up & be back to my old self soon. But for now I need to come to terms with it all, get my head around everything   

Special thanks to my 2 special buddys Jilly & Julie    for their never ending love & support, for always being there, for all the kind things that they do & for trying to help mend this broken  love you both.

Also big thanks & much love to  KJ & Holly for your lovely messages last week I was so very very pleased to hear from you both & really appreciated your thoughts.

I know all you other girls have been thinking of me, wishing me well & sending lots of   my way, thank you all very much & thank you Julie for passing on all messages. Lots of   to all those d/r I hope & pray that this is your time. Special thoughts to you KJ, hope the good news last week only gets better     

Must go, short staffed because of holiday, bloody hard trying to be "normal" (Jilly you know that   ) Take care all.

Erica.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Erica hun.... I'm so so sorry sweetie....I was so hoping this would be your turn.    

You know we are all here for you and will be holding your hand with each small step, guiding you out of that dark place.  

Sending you and your DH all the love in the world....

Thinking of you....

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Erica honey,

Have been thinking about you alot over the "down" period and so sorry you had to go through the 2ww without ff, but so glad you had some support froma few special people. Am so sorry you got a bfn after such a promising start. You are such a strong person and you will in time recover from this, but in the meantime take as much you time as you need and deserve and hope that all the love I'm sending helps ina small way.

Thinking of you sweetpea  

Shazia


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

I am so sorry about your BFN hunny,I was really hoping that this would be the one.We are all here for you whenever you need us hunny.Thinking of you loads.

         

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh lordy, have missed you all so much. Talk about not knowing what you've got until it's gone! Stupidly, I have never written down the tel no's of those who have pm'd me with them... I've just left them in my pm folder...so wasn't able to contact anyone, especially to find out how Erica was doing. 
Erica, you were very, very much in my thoughts all last week and this. I am absolutely gutted for you. I so, so thought this was the one. 
I know that you are heartbroken and you need time to get over this cycle, BUT I truly think you stand an excellent chance with your frosties (bear with me... I know that I'm probably leaping a bit far ahead here). I know a girl at my clinic who had two failed fresh IVF cycles – both times with top class embies – only to go on and get a BFP with a huge HCG level from her FET cycle. Now, like me she had gestone injections (much stronger than cyclogest and no worries about whether it's being absorbed properly) AND heparin injections to thin her blood. I am absolutely convinced that the heparin, in particular, was responsible for both our BFPs. My clinic is starting to use it as routine in IVF cycles, 'cos they believe it helps with implantation (the embie is more able to 'anchor' itself in, apparently). I also believe that the ARGC (most successful clinic in the country) uses it as routine, as do some others with good success rates (I think CARE might be one of them – CARE girls, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). 
When you go back for your follow-up appointment, please, please badger your consultant for heparin and gestone. I honestly think it will help you with implantation next time. I've also read on the net on various academic papers that one of the problems with high responders (and with 20 eggs you're certainly one of them!) is that there's a lot more oestrogen sloshing around in your system and this can negatively affect the receptivity of your uterine lining. With an FET cycle, the amount of oestrogen in your system will be a lot less. And with the added help of gestone and heparin...
What I'm trying to say is please, please don't give up hope. You respond well to stimms. You and your DF produce beautiful embryos. Those embryos probably just need a little extra help to hang on in there...
Like I said, I'm so gutted for you. I'm trying not to   as I'm at work. I just so wished this would work for you, with all my heart.
Girls – I'll catch up with the rest of you lovelies in a little while (I'm boss dodging as per). 
Love you all, but huge kisses and hugs to the very special Erica,
Claire xxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Yay - we're back! Have missed you all...great idea about all IUI Friends swapping email addresses/tel nos just in case. We are all too special to each other to risk losing contact again.  If any of you want to pm them to me and are happy for people here to have them, I'll compile a list and pass it on to everyone who replies....

Erica sweetheart, I don't know what to say....  Have been thinking about you so much and hoping that the news was good. Just devastating to have such a promising cycle and not get the outcome you deserve. I am SO sad for you both...  So glad you had the support of such special ladies to help you through.  Everything Catwoman has said sounds as though it makes perfect sense and I really hope that it has given you a little bit of light in that dark tunnel and you'll find the strength to follow it through to the end and get a positive result. 

Claire - hope the scan went well on Friday. Been thinking of you too. 

Julie - wow hunny! So glad things are moving on for you and Lee on the tx (and the extension) front.     for you. Sad to hear about your Mum, but lovely that you sent her a card and I bet she was so pleased to know you're thinking of her... more    to the evil boss!

Kelly and Sair     to you both for the d/ring.   and   that you are starting again!

Struthie -   glad you're going to stick around even though you've decided on no more tx. Praying you'll get that natural miracle.... 

Candy - haven't noticed anything else missing. I really feel for Tony and Mel having to restore everything and think they've done a great job to get us back online. Hope it doesn't cause to much work for you, Holly and the other mods.  Hope all's okay with you & J.  

Holly - special   for a really special lady. Hope all's well with you and the acupuncture's doing the trick. 

VIL & Moosey - any news? 

Shazia and Moomin - hope you're both doing okay... 

Lily - how are you doing?  Any news on tx?

Starr - hope you've been enjoying the  

Rachel   how are you?

Jilly -  

KJ - my little lifeline!  So pleased to get your emails, glad things are looking a little brighter.  Will pm you later.

Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

We've been away for a week to St David's in West, West Wales. Had a fantastic time, weather was glorious. Loads of walking, sunbathing on the beach and paddling in the sea. Ate far to much though and seriously need to lose some weight... diet starts tomorrow! 

Loads of love to you all,
Molly


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Right, I'm back... time to catch up with the rest of you...
Julie – hunny, sending you loads of              for this next one. Good to hear you sounding so positive and that you've got your confidence back! I'm really pleased that you'll be using the down-regging stuff this time, too. That should take a big weight off your mind re ovulating early. And I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased that the hound-b**ch from hell boss won't be there. The last thing you need are any negative vibes around you. 
Hope it all gets sorted with your mum. Wasn't aware of your history, but it all sounds pretty tough   Hope all goes well with her op.
Kelly – blimey! DR already! And you too, Sair! Here's hoping this is the one for you two!
Holly –        Sending love and positive vibes across the oceans at you!
Molly – love and hugs to you      Glad you had a lovely hol. 
KJ – Any news? Have been thinking about you loads and hoping things were moving in the right direction.
VIL & Moosey – any news? Are you hearing the patter of tiny Moose hooves yet?!  
Struthie –   praying for a natural miracle for you hunny. Really pleased you'll still be with us.
Shazia and Moomin – can't be that long to go now for either of you! Crikey, time really does fly.
Candy – hope getting us all back online wasn't too much work. Lovely to be back – and to see our lovely mod back, too! 
Jilly –    to the fabulous pops! How are you? Aren't you moving out of the pub soon?

Update on me: all fine. Had 9 week scan week before last and both twins are progressing well. My 12-week (nuchal translucency) scan is booked for Fri 11th Aug, so fingers crossed that all continues to go to plan. 

Tons of love to you all, but especially to Erica who deserves so much better than this. Look after yourself darling – and, just to re-emphasise my previous post, please, please don't give up hope. You WILL get there (and that's not me offering you an empty, keep-your-chin-up platitude. I truly, truly believe it).

Claire xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Just a quickie  

Julie-So glad your boss is off and that she will be well gone(giving birth to a baby with 4 heads) by the time your tx is underway,you really dont need her around when its all happening!! Sorry to hear about your mu,sounds like its been v.difficult in the past for you  atleast you know she has got your card hunny.Cant believe you will be starting soon.Make sure you boss the nurses/consultants around so you get exactly what you want.Loads of luck hunny.

Big heelo's to Molly &Catwoman and all you other lovlies.

Must go and try to get rid of this migraine,flippin d/r side effects have started to kick in  

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello long lost friends.....

Aww missed you all so much.... 

Erika honey so sorry for you... was thinking about you last week, wasn;t sure of your dates. So hoped for better news. That dark place is scary and lonely and you feel that you'll never get out.....  You will feel better and as Cat said the frosties are there for you to try again as and when you feel ready.. Thinking of you xx 

Julie... hey so glad the appointment went well. sounds all really positive.. Sorry about your mum... i think you've done the right thing... be the bigger person.. xx  oh btw the dust is a nightmare... xx 

Molly have a lovely holiday... 

Kelly and Sair... go cycle buddies... Really hoping for good news from you too xx

Struthie honey.. brave decision. I think when the time is right to 'stop' you know. Here's hoping for a 'surprise' xx

Holly.. How's you hon.. ??

Candy...      

Kj hope things are still looking brighter for you xx  

VIL and Moosey... come on bubbs were waiting    

Love to Lilly, Moomin, Shazia and everyone else too     

As for me all ok here.... Did the ov pee sticks.. got the positive a few days earlier than i would have thought. So did the 'deed' and will know this week if any good. DH is really hopeful... me not so. 

Love you all xxx
Starr xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

It is just so good to be back!
I think it is a great idea to swap details in case of emergencies like that again.
My email addy is in my profile if any of you want it.

ERIKA - I am gutted for you hunny. I don't know what else to say  

Struthie – That is a very brave decision you and your family have made about not going for another tx  

Kellydallard – I have posted to you on the other thread  

********** – I am glad to hear that your con has given you back some confidence
Im sorry to hear about your mam, that must have been such a hard thing for you to do with the card   

Star - Fingers crossed for the nbfp  

OK, I don't like to post about my tx on this thread as I know it was set up for people who were not comfortable on the other thread where there was so much talk about treatment. However I just wanted to say I have started stimming for IUI as a couple of you guys have asked me.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,
Sorry been awol, just got back from hols in Spain!  Has the site been down or something - not read through all the messages, just popped on for news of Erica really - have been thinking about you loads while I've been away.

So, so sorry about the BFN - gutted for you both.  I know it must be doubly hard for you both with DF's job, so really feeling for you.
I think the first BFN from ivf is def the worst - partly because a big part of you thinks that maybe it's just fertilisation that's been the problem & the ivf/icsi will "fix" it & you'll be one of the lucky bu$$ers that gets a BFP 1st time.

Also, if you've already done iui you think it's going to be just like a BFN for iui - only it's even worse, especially as you have the extra hormones swishing around in your system.

Erica, please don't beat yourself up about feeling so down - I felt really, really miserable for about 3 months - not clinically depressed just a kind of dull ache - really sort of sad.

I think it's so hard when you've seen the pics of the little embryos & know that they're good grades, it just seems ridiculous that it doesn't work!  How? Why? Grrr...  

I felt such a failure - like I'd got everybody's hopes up & had 2 weeks off work for nothing - BUT like Claire has said, the info gained from this WILL help your next go & you do at least have some fab frosties, you must hang on to that thought!


Claire - so glad the twinnies are doing so well! Do you look pregnant yet?!  Have you told anyone at work?  Good luck for your next scan.


My mum's neighbour who is 41 & had been ttc for about 9 years & had shed loads of ivf, had major problems with fibroids & dodgy womb lining, finally gave up with the ivf on the advice of Mr Lower (our cons at ISIS) has just given birth to a little boy - 8lbs 5oz!!!  Yipppeeee... miracles do happen!


I'm still taking the DHEA - it makes my stomach feel like it's burning if I don't eat loads!  Which is a nightmare as I desperately need to lose a stone and a half by Sept!!!!!  Am off to the gym this week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got to have 2 FSH tests - one in 2 weeks & then the following month & then hopefully start the next ICSI if it's working.


Good luck to everyone else - will catch up over the next week!  Our 1st wedding ann tomorrow & DH has booked us into Hintlesham Hall where we got married - booked it all by himself!!!!  


Love to all of you!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS Molly - hope you're ok too - great idea about tel nos & emails,etc.  Count me in - will PM you next week!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hey all 

erika hun, I'm sorry your stuck in a dark place..i really hope you can get some comfort from the others..wise words indeed. i feel for you so much sweetie and wish i could do something to help you find a way to the end of the tunnel..all i can say is that you will get there and the light will shine upon you again  

quickie update from me as you're all asking 
the news is better but we are by no means out of the woods yet. the sw team are happy to continue with us, they feel the risks are manageable but only panel will have the final say in the end. dh's uncle is at a high risk of re-offending but theres no evidence to suggest that he would target us/our potential children.. panel has been shifted, initially they said we would get in mid-sept but today they've siad it'll be more like mid-oct  as there are no slots left for sept grrrr. feels like AGES away!! our sw thinks we have a good chance so we can only hope that those on panel feel the same. i wish all this would be over 

on a happier note its our 10th wedding annivseray on thurs so we're going away for the night to where we had our reception and stayed our wedding night. so looking forward to that 

calebs has had his nads chopped off and is sporting a fetching cone- collar, he isnt overly impressd but is being pretty good. he's doing a good job of looking mournful and making us feel sorry for him  stitches out on mon all being well. he's rather bouncing off the walls as he's only allowed lead walks and he's used to his off lead romps over the fields twice a day usually...

right bed time

love to all    

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Morning lovelies,

KJ - Great news that things are looking a little more positive for you and dh now 
Poor Caleb  

********** - Thank you for the reply regarding posting tx stuff here   love ya 2 hun x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kim thats good news,long may it continue!

Lilly - good luck honey,and you post anywhere you like!

Hi Julie - afternoon everyone else.

Not up to much today,well I say that but my phone was ringing at 5am this morning,it was my best friend,her sisters waters have broken,her baby is due on 28th August,we were both with her when she had her dd,she has a new partner now and is having a ds this time,anyway they trotted off to the hossie and indeed her waters have gone,no contractions yet,but they are keeping her in for 48 hours,I will be amazed if they let her come home before baby arrives.
I feel ok about it,have only started seeing her again in the last two weeks as I feel stronger.

DS has a friend over this afternoon and tomorrow we are going to the cinema to see cars,and no doubt a hospital visit at some point too!

Love to all xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Struthie - I hope you enjoy the movie and all goes well with your friend and the baby  

I am due for a scan and bloods tomorrow morning to check how I am doing, starting to do the over stressing thing already!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Lilly!

KJ - good news that the SWs sound slightly more reasonable - I guess we can all appreciate that they need to be careful but how stupid do they think you are?!!! Don't they realise what you've been through to get this opportunity - as if you'd do ANYTHING to put your child at risk! Grrr...!!!!

How's your neighbour getting on?
Mine's got to sell her house - her Ex DH is trying to divorce on grounds of her "unreasonable behaviour"!!!!  

He is such an ar$e - he's hardly seen his 3 kids - too busy playing golf & clubbing (he's 45!!).  Now he's gone off to Egypt on a diving holiday - kids haven't had a holiday for 2 years - he's had 4!!! Selfish pig!

Congrats on your 10 years!! Makes my 1 look a bit sad!! (Would have been my 18th if I'd stayed with dickhead 1st hubby!!  )


Julie - please stay here!! I keep popping on to other threads but get everybody's names/histories in a muddle! Doh! 

Hope everyone else is tickety boo.  Struthie, hope you're feeling ok - I'm getting a bit anxious for our next go cos think that will have to be the last cos running out of money & energy.  It's v draining isn't it? Feel like I've been treading water for last 4 years while everyone else whizzes past me!

Off to pack for our romantic night in luxury hotel! Supposed to be oving but can't feel anything this month (last month nearly passed out with the pain!!!)   Hey Ho!  Would be great to have an anniversary conception!!! (Just realised, while typing, how stupid that thought is - must be odds of about 1 billion to 1!!)

Love & big mwahs to all!
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well someone has switched the light on at the end of that tunnel....................I guess it was one/all of you lot     

 everyone for your lovely messages, I've read & really appreciate them all. I wouldn't be able to do all this without you all & for that I'm very grateful     I wish I wasn't a fighter but I am & can't & won't give up, I AM going to get there, so there   Some have called me stubborn   but whatever I am, a quitter I am not!!! So I've done lots of thinking & got my head straight (which helps   )I have a plan of action & just need to discuss it with the hospital to see if it's possible. DF's posting coming to an end has massive implications but hey I love these hurdles, the more I get the more I will jump over!! I've already made calls & 2 appts at the hospital so I feel better that I've got some direction back. I'll keep you informed over the next couple of weeks, once I know myself. Anyway, more importantly I need to catch up with you lot..................so here goes,

Jilly -       for my cheeky   buddy.
Lilly - So pleased to hear you have started tx again.   for your scan & bloods tomorrow & here's a follie dance just for you          
Kelly - Hope the d/r is going ok   do make sure you drink plenty of water, fingers crossed for scan on the 14th.
Struthie -   for a very brave decision.
Starr - Well done with the ov sticks & wishing you a natural miracle     
Sair - Really pleased to hear that d/r is going well   & just think you've almost been doing it for a week now so are the best part of halfway there! I started d/r on CD21 just like you & d/r for 2½ weeks. Wishing you lots of luck   & please ask any questions, I'm still here to help   
Shazia - Thank you   & hows you? 28 weeks already, OMG & how are you finding this very warm weather?
Molly -    your holiday sounds lovely & where are you with appts etc? The list of emails & numbers is a great idea, put me down, well not literally   Please remind me to send you my details, my head is still a bit   & I'm busy at work because of staff holidays.
Holly - Thanks for my pm   I will reply tomorrow & you are a constant great support & much needed friend.
KJ -        like I said last week, so pleased that things have improved & look so much better. Mid October isn't very far away hun, it's August now. Better to have a realistic target.   for today, 10 years that's something to be proud of, here's to the next 10!!
Julie - Promise to catch up with you tomorrow too    have been so busy today. At least it's keeping me occupied. I've already told you how   I am about your news & how well the appts went.   for the 24th & having the pg boss out of the way is the icing on the cake!!!
Jess - DF's job does make it extra hard & he has to go back to Germany at the start of next year no matter what   but hey I'll be pg by then so it will be ok   I understood what you said, your words meant alot & that's how I feel very very sad. It's also my 2 year anniversary this month for fertility tx, Clomid, IUI, IVF, ICSI bloody hell never thought it would come to this   Anyway like you I'll keep going, can't give up, haven't got my dream yet. Lovely story about your moms neighbour &   enjoy your mucky night away   
Claire - Hello gorgeous    thank you so much for your message, are you Mystic Meg, no that would be Clairvoyant Claire I s'pose   I was going to pm to ask you about the drugs you were on to aid implantation as I want to talk to my cons about it. You answered me before I asked, bless your heart. Thank you so much it's exactly what I wanted/needed. Will pm you tomorrow (together with Jilly, Julie, Holly & anyone else I need to answer now that I'm getting back to normal!)

 Moomin, VIL & Moosey, Rachel, Candy & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello fabulous friends!

Cor - where to start!!

Lilly -   go Lilly go, you can do it babes   

Sair - sending you tons of     sounding really good and so far so good with feeling well.  Pleased that you've got your head round it and you know it's the right step for you 

Kelly - wow it's all go for you too huns!  Hope you're not going to get too many beastly migraines.... hoping and praying it'll all be worth it      all of this will be such a distant dim memory!  can't bear thinking about poor little kitten - too sad for words...

Erica - look at you!  Hunny it's early days but it's so good to hear you are feeling positive about future steps.  Can't keep you down for long!!  Love you loads girlie  

Catwoman - wow!!!  Time is flying!!  So excited everytime I think of you.  Your advice was invaluable too -   thank you!  I've copied it too for future ref....  How's your lovely bump and... how did Niles and Daph take the news  

KJ -    oooh you'll be so loved up you'll make us all    but do hope you've had a great time and Mr Wotsitless was v well behaved for his Grandma  

Julie - smoocheroos hope you're having a lovely time with VBF!!

Struthie - I wish with everything that I didn't have to write these words.... I think you are brave and wonderful to know that you have given it your all and have decided to move on.  If it feels right in your heart then there is no arguing.  I hope that you'll be back here posting about another little miracle in your life tho, we'll all be keeping 'em crossed and don't go far from here - promise?!!   Hope the new little person arrived safely in the world.  You're a good and true friend to be there at this time.

Molly - I've been a bit crap this past week pming you but was thinking of you loads on your hols and hoped the sun continued to shine on you!  Sounds like you had a great time away and just what you needed  

Starr - oooh wouldn't it be fantastic...      It's happened before... so I'm holding on to that hope with both hands!!


Jess - how was your holiday btw?  Hope you both chilled and had enjoyed yourselves - and now you get a nice night away too all booked by fab DH!!  You deserve some spoiling though and you know... stranger things have happened.... that DHEA could have a lot to answer for...!!

Hi to RachelB, Shazia and holding out for news from VIL and Moosey... sunshines hope all is wonderful in your worlds 

Update from Hollyland....  well... as you know I pulled the pin on the last cycle as things weren't as right as I would have liked them to be... so was getting geared up to go in the next week or so...  only I had a sudden thought on when our public funding was due to come thru... I phoned the clinic and they said we'll let you know next month that you can go and then once tests are done you should be fine for October.  Well... after having a big discussion with DH (the accountant) we concluded that it makes sense to wait and save ourselves a fortune... but if we are not successful on our 2 public fundings then we would pay for another should we need it (hopefully not).  I had some further questions to ask the clinic so phoned the nurse back but couldn't get an answer so left a message on the phone for them to call me.  By 4.30pm no one had called so I wrote a letter with my questions and dropped it in personally to them.  The phone went at 8.15am this morning and it was the clinic to say that they had my letter and what they have decided to do was bring the funding forward to keep things simple!!!  OMG - How amazing to have a change of events that are actually in our favour for a change...  She said the clinic is busy for August, but you're good to go in September.  YIPEEE!!!  This also means I won't have to get another temp job in the meantime - so I'm very happy all round!

OKdokey - that's enough ramblings on...  Have just made a huge pumpkin barley rissoto to have after Pilates, which is bliss. - Feel so happy for a change - but don't want to get toooooo over the moon..... you all know what I mean...

xxx's
H


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh holly, i'm SO happy that for once the sun is shining on you and dh  thats just such fab news, am beaming for you        

erika, you are amazing for getting to the end of your tunnel so damn quick, glad that you are hatching some plans 

thanks for anniversary wishes, its today actually  dh has gone to work and coming home at 1, then we'll drop Caleb at Mums and off we'll pop. was hoping to lie in the sun round the pool but its a bit grey..wasnt like this on my wedding day, was hot and sunny  never mind I'm sure we'll amuse ourselves somehow  have been and had my hair done so feeling all lovely, dh's parents have sent us flowers which are lovely too

jess hope you've had a lovely anniversary too 

laters all

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello all  
Jilly - Thanks for using some of your minutes on me  bet the phone company are relieved that you just don't just ring the talking clock! Grrrrrrrrr <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F33%255F13%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







are you sure, way too cute, I thought this suited you more








Holly - Yippppeeeeeeeee       that is fantastic news mate I'm really pleased & happy for you. Isn't it just the best feeling when something goes your way. September is only a few weeks away, here comes the baton!  I won't be kept down for long, I just want to keep on fighting I'm a determined/stubborn soul!!
KJ -  for today, bet that lovely new hairdo doesn't last long  Have a lovely day & a great evening. I'm not quite at the end of my tunnel but that light is getting bigger & brighter each day.
Clairvoyant Claire -  I forgot some of my post to you yesterday sorry  for me. I meant to say how happy I was that your 9 week scan was fine & dandy & to wish you all the very best for your next scan on the 11th   How are you feeling now, has it sunk in yet?  
Julie - Morning you   hope you're ok & having a good day. It must be a happy Thursday with a long weekend to look forward to. Flowers are still gorgeous  thanks so much hun bun.

Happy Thursday all.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie   
Have a fantastic long weekend, sounds lovely, weather has got better too.
Lots of love,

TP.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Sorry I haven't been on much,the d/r side effects have caught up with me  they are doing the same as last time,making me have a really fuzzy head all day and also making me really sleepy.I have been cuddling upto dh on the sofa watching The F word from last night and couldnt be bothered to move.

Must admit I am getting a tad nervous about whats ahead,I was excited the first time round but this time its so much more scary  Think the drugs are making me a little bit emotional 

My sis and her kids just got back from a 2 week holiday so Me and Oli are gonna go and see them tomorrow which I am looking forward to cos she is my rock/councillor and best friend all in one  

Jess-never say never hunny,hope the ov pains dont get you too bad this time and that you enjoy some nice time together 

Erica-my god your an inspiration !!! You have got so much determination and strength hunny.And your so right,you will get there  I was gonna ask my consultant about taking extra drugs to help implantation,I have heard Heparin is good and another one I cant remember the name of  Loads of love hunny bun!!

Julie-ooooh Chicago   hope you have a fab time sweetie,you deserve it 

Kj-I am so relieved that there is a glimmer of hope for your case hun,it will be here before you know it and in the mean time we are all here for you.Have a fab time away and   (didnt think you were old enough to have been married that long!!) 

Holly-fan tastic news about your tx babe.Its so nice when things go in your favour isnt it?!Hopefully its the start of good things to come! Enjoy pilates 

Starr-hope your ok sweetie!!??

Moomin-your v.quiet,you ok??

Catwoman-hows you 3??  good luck for the scan  

Big hello to Struthie,Molly,Vil & Jackie and all you other lovlies.

Kelly  x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - I'M HERE!!!!

Sorry been busy at work, have had the day off today, and just don't seem to have stopped.... you know those sort of days. We are all fine, bubs is moving around loads, off on holiday at the end of next week, so trying to get sorted for that. Off to Portugal again.

Got my letter from GP at the beginning of the week, saying that I am ok to fly .... phew !!!!!

Will be back later with personals, DH is home and need to get dinner on!!!

Catch ya laters

Moomin
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Jess p - Thank you for the good luck wishes 
I hope you enjoy your night away  
Happy anniversary!

ERIKA - Thank you for the follie dance chick 
It is great to see you have dusted yourself down and are starting to look to the future 

Holly - Thank you for your support. I am so pleased to hear that things are looking good for you. It is great and makes you feel great when fate seems to be putting everything right for you to go ahead with a positive feeling for tx. 

KJ - Happy anniversary 

********** - Have a fab weekend 

Kellydallard -  

Moomin05 - Great to see you and bump are doing well


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Dear All
Hope you are all OK. Not been about much recently but think of you all often.

Sorry to see Ericas news. 

love Jules
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   

Kelly - Hope d/r s/e ease off soon   just focus on how it's all going to be worth it. 
Lilly -   for you, you did personals but didn't say how your scan went & I want to know!!!!! Please write out 100 lines "I must tell Erica how things are going because she cares!" Hope all went well sweetheart.
Jules - Thank you & what a gorgeous picture no wonder you are in love   

Hope you are all ok, back later.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

ERIKA - LOL Thank you for caring!
I posted news from scan on the other thread. I feel bad about posting news about tx on this thread as it was set up for people who were finding tx chat hard on the other thread. I don't want to upset any one 

*  have a good weekend girls  *​


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Feeling a bit sad today... wasn't really sure when i was due on... but from the ov sticks i figure today/2morrow... anyway got my usual af due spot today so thought sod i and tested... BFN!!  Was a bit surprised and down. Not sure why really i thought this would be any different to every other month.. No witch yet but i feel she's lurking. 

Anyway enough moaning..

Erika so glad you're feeling better honey.. to have a plan is always a grand idea Look forward to hearing all about it!

KJ and Jess enjoy your anniversaries gorgeous gals.. xx

Holly You sound fab.. clinic sound really great.. you wouldn't get that treatment here !! xx

Lilly don't worry about us hon.. chat away.. we just can;t keep up with the other threads... 

Julie.. i know you've gone now, but hope you love Chicago as much as me... seen it twice  

Kel.. hope you feel better xx

Am off to chill out now... work has been manic for the past few weeks.. i've taken on another shop as well as mine, which is in a right state... had to dismiss someone last week for stealing money and prob another next week. All fun eh. !!

Am off to cyprus next sunday so only 5 more days to go, then some fun in the sun.

Love to all  sleepy Starr xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Starr - sending you lots of       .Hope you have a fab time in Cyprus when you go next weekend.  Are you going with DH or is it a work thing?  We are off to Portugal next Saturday and have to say I can't wait.

Take care of yourself 

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Moomin....

Ta for the . 

I'm going with Dh and meeting my sil/bil and neice and nephew there.. kids are 8 and 12. Should be fun!!

Can't believe the speed your ticker is moving... Have fun.. last restful holiday for you and dh eh!!

Xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Star - sending you huge hugs chick   There is nothing I can say to make you feel any better. 
I hope you are able to enjoy your holiday


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Starr-bless you hunny.You are not silly to have got your hopes up,I think that thought lingers in alot of our heads.Sorry it was BFN sweetie.Hope this coming holiday gives you some precious you time  

Lily-Dont feel bad about posting your tx on here hun,its where we all tend to post .Hope its going ok   

Struthie-I kinda know how you must be feeling right now.I was a wreck when my BF had her little(not planned) boy,it broke my heart and I really thought I couldnt go on seeing her but we pulled through it in the end.Sending lots of hugs your way  

Hope everyone is ok,sorry for not doing loads of personals,I have got loads to do and I cant seem to stay looking at the screen for long,think this happened last time I was d/r 

Love to all,have a lovely weekend,will be back on weds/thurs 

Kelly x


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

Victoria and I are thrilled to announce the arrival of Albert (Bertie) on 30 July at 2.56pm.  He weighed a whopping 9lbs 1oz and was delivered by forceps.  Victoria and Bertie are doing really well.  Thanks for being so supportive to us during the pregnancy and the fertility process.  You have all been fantastic.  

Starr really sorry to hear about your BFN - you go and enjoy your holiday in Cyprus.  You deserve it.  


Lots of love 

Jackie, Victoria and Bertie xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Victoria and Jackie ​
CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BIRTH OF BERTIE​
        ​


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Congratulation Victoria & Jackie ​
*Welcome   *​*  Baby Bertie *​[br]: 5/08/06, 16:13Afternoon girls,

I was just thinking about how the thread was split in two and it is hard for everyone to keep up with both.
It seems from the responses I have had to saying I felt bad about posting here about tx that no one is feeling hurt about tx talk any more.
It makes sense to me then to move the list over here and make it easier for us all to keep up than if it is spread over two threads as it is sometimes slow over there. 
How dose everyone feel about this?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS TO VICTORIA AND JACKIE 
ON THE ARRIVAL OF BERTIE

                [br]: 5/08/06, 17:51Lily,

I would tend to agree that it would be good to bring the list over here,if the other thread keeps going I will still post on there too.I tend to just copy what I put here on the friends thread and put it there too.

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Victoria and Jackie Huge congratulations on the birth of Bertie - a fabulous name btw!

Masses of sympathy to Victoria for the forceps        

         

Shazia xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Aww

[fly] Congratulation Victoria and Jackie[/fly]
Welcome to the world little Bertie..... fab name

       
Lots of love to the new family xx

Love S xxx

ps Victoria hope you're not too sore!!

pps looking forward to piccies xxxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there  

I've just come back on here after the site being down and there is so much to catch up on!

Firstly, Erica - I'm so very sorry it didn't work.  All the signs had been looking so good.  I had been thinking of you during the "downtime". and really hoping for a positive result.  It's good to hear that you can see some light at the end of that dark tunnel though.  I agree with Catwoman and think that a lot is down to this implantation business, especially for those who are "unexplained".  I hope you are able to get some answers/good advice on what to do next soon.   

Starr - I'm sorry you didn't get any good news this month either.  I don't blame you at all for being hopeful - it's just so hard when your hopes are dashed yet again.  

Victoria and Jackie - Congratulations!!!     .  That's brilliantnews.  Hope all 3 of you are doing well.

Lilly - I don't mind either way about combining the boards.  Personally, when (if!) I ever get round to a proper go at IVF I would like to stay here, but am happy to do whatever suits everyone else..........

KJ - I'm glad that the SWs have seen sense for the time being at least, although I appreciate how hard it must still be with so much uncertainty.  I'm sure Panel will recognise what great parents you would make though.  Hope you and DH are coping ok.

Kelly - Sorry you aren't feeling well on the downregging.  Hope the side effects pass soon.

Julie - Hope you had a great weekend with your friend and enjoyed Chicago.  I'm glad things are looking more positive for you too.

Holly - It's good to here that things are moving on positively for you as well.  Hope that it's less cold down under now as well!

Molly - Hi there.  I've lost track a bit with where you are at the moment.  I hope all is good though in Mollyland.

Moomin - Not so long to go now!  It's coming around really quickly.  Hope you're well.

As for me, I'm feeling a bit sore right now!  I had a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy last week  and think I rather underestimated what was involved/how a general anaesthetic would make me feel.  I've been ploughing on with work regardless but have completely flaked out this weekend.  I'm beginning to think I should have had more than the day itself off work!

It seemed to go okay though.  All the tubes are open and everything which is good.  The report does say that there were two patches of endometriosis - one on the right ovary and one on the pouch of douglas (what the hell is that??!!).  I'm not sure if that is significant enough to be of concern or not.  I'm seeing my consultant tomorrow so will hopefully find out then.

Otherwise thing  are okay with me although I feel very bored, bored, bored with IF at the moment.  Not sure how much more energy I have to carry on with all this (and I haven't even had a proper try at IVF yet!).  I think I just need a holiday and as we are going away next weekend for a couple of weeks I am just focusing on that!!  Will try to be more positive when I get back.

hello to all the other girls - Struthie, Miss Jules, Candy, Catwoman, Jess, Shazia and everyone I have rudely forgotten

Love Rachel xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Victoria and Jackie - WOOOOOW!!! Well done you two. Just fantastic to log on and read that Bertie's arrived! How amazing and incredibly special. So happy for you both xxx   

KJ - how was your naughty night away Lol at Erica's cheeky comment re getting your beautiful doo mussed up. Was Caleb a good boy too? Stitches all healed nicely? 

Jess you too?

Erica - how's you doing? So lovely to hear from you and what an amazingly strong and courageous woman you are. With all the determination you have, there's no option - just success for you darlin 

Julie - did you have a great time with VBF? Can imagine you got up to all sorts of sheninagans! Chicago good? Who was starring?

Lilly - great news on how well things are going for you this cycle  All looking good chicky   

Starr - I'm dissapointed too... you can't help but to get yourself hopeful and while hope is good, it's so horrible when it's dashed  Work sounds awful.... hope you get it sorted quick smart sweets, you don't need that added drama in your life now. Pleased you've got that fun in the sun to look fwd to 

Hi Kel - you little ray of  Hope you're feeling ok and hope too you've had a lovely mini break in York. Just what you need right now I bet!! Oli ok?

Rachel - we  pleased you are back but sorry to hear you're feeling down about it all. It's such a hard and long road. I know what you mean about being bored with it. It goes on and on and meanwhile life goes into a holding pattern and you wish it were different. I hope you get some answers and advice at your appointment and that with it brings some hope for your next steps. Thinking of you 

Moomin - all good in your world? Hope you're getting things sorted at home for the nursery and not too much longer until you're finished work AND a holiday too!

Hi Shazia!

Catwoman - thinking of you as you head toward week 11. Hope all is fine and those little snugglers are just as they ought to be 

Thanks all for your messages re good news last week. It's a great weight not to have the financial burden adding to the pressure. More good news is that we have found a house to buy! A bit exciting and just waiting to hear if the latest offer has been accepted. We should find out tonight. The vendor is being a bit of a sod tho and don't know how much he will move on the price, we should know tonight.

Big loves all, 
H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations Victoria and Jackie on the arrival of Bertie.   
So pleased for you both. 
Holly - good luck with the house & treatment - glad things are working out for you.
KJ & Jess - hope you both enjoyed your anniversies and your nights away.
KJ - sorry to hear about the problems with the adoption. You are in my thoughts.
Julie - hope you enjoyed your time with vbf & chicago.
Erika & Starr - big    to both of you.
Kelly - good luck with d/r
Rachel -welcome back
 to everyone else.
We're still proceeding with the adoption but are at a standstill again  Finally had our prep course in July & we returned our paper work to say we still wanted to proceed with our offer so we are now waiting to be assigned another social worker to continue with the home study. Unfortunately we were all told on the prep courses that at the moment there is a long wait for sw's & to expect to wait at least six months. I can't believe it's already a year since we made that initial phone call & looks like we've still got a lot of waiting to do.
I will try to catch up with you all again soon but haven't been posting as I've felt that I've got nothing to say 
 to you all


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oooo Holly, how exciting! A new house & paid for ivf - hmmm... wonder what the 3rd bit of good news might be? Let's hope it involves nappies & sleepless nights!!! (Ooo er that sounds a bit odd but I guess you know what I mean!!)

We might be cycling together! Can't actually work out when we'll be going next - had to take the DHEA for 3 months but need to have 2 more FSH tests which will then be 4 months!

Why is it never straight forward! Will have to contact cons again. Think it will be end of Sept for us.

Can you beleive it? - there is no one recommended by the Ac institute to do acupunture for IF in Suffolk!!! We are a bit backward here!!
Got to go to someone the other side of Colchester (Essex) so about 40 min drive - psyched myself up to ring him & got answerphone cos he's on hols!! Can try again today so fingers crossed!

Julie - hope you & VBF have had a fabby time in London & enjoyed Chicago - who's in it at the mo? I want to see Billy Elliott but DH thinks it's "for girls" So might have to go with my VBF! Colleague who saw said it made her cry!

KJ - Hope you had fab anniversary & that hair got v v messy!! DH had booked a fab suite at the hotel with a galleried bed!!! Which was great except I needed loo in the night & nearly broke my neck going down stairs in dark!! He'd also got them to deliver huge bouquet to room! 
I am so amazed cos it's so unlike him!! I usually have to drop HUGE hints!! 
Weather was wet for our ann too but was hot & sunny last year - phew!

Kelly - so sorry the dr is so bad for you - hope it's soon over & you make some whopping great big juicy follies!! Hope you & Oli are enjoying the hols! 
I woke up this am & thought we only had 3 weeks left but just checked my diary & it's 4 weeks!!!   

Rachel - sorry you're having a rough time after lap & dye - think I was told by hospital to have at least 3 days off work & to rest. Takes quite a while to get general an out of your system.

Can quite understand how you're feeling "bored" with the whole IF thing - it's such a pain & everyone seems to be eagerly awaiting your "good news", only it never actually comes.  I'm sure it will eventually, it's just tiresome having to wait when most people seem to get preg at a the drop of a hat!

Molly - where are you? Am missing you lots! Went to Newmarket on Fri night - lost all my money again!! DH had 2 winners! Jammy or what?! Texas were playing after the races & that was fab too! So a very good night was had by all!

Claire - hope you're blooming honey! Will try & make some plans to come to London in next couple of weeks so will buy you an orange juice!!!!

Jilly - how are you hun? Are you all sorted at work now? What's going on?

Struthie - hope you're ok & enjoying the school hols too. Went round to BIL & SIL's last night cos they'd just got back from 10 days in Spain with our neice & nephew - took them a choc cake I'd made & nephew ended up with most of it round his face & in his hair!

VIL & Moosey - fantastic news (apart from the forceps!! ) - hope you're all having a great time & being made a huge fuss of by family & friends!!    

BunBun - Great to hear from you!! So sorry that it's taking such a long time - what a nightmare - still, will be all worth it in the end. Good luck!

 to all the other lovelies too - Shazia, Moomin, Lilly, etc, etc. 

Got to wait in for Sky Tv man to come "between 12 & 3" - great! DH spent 40 mins on phone to them trying to sort out our Sky plus stuff & they cut him off 3 times!! He was furious & the air was blue!!! Bloody people, it's such a rip off & we know they'll say we need a new box @ £200! Can't believe they're allowed such a monopoly - still DH would be a v sad bunny if he didn't have his daily dose of football!

Anyway, must go & get dressed!
mwahs mwahs,
Jess xxxxx

[br]: 7/08/06, 09:19Where is everyone? Including the bloody Sky man who's not here yet!! 

Have just read Jodi's news on the ivf thread - really hope it sticks for her.   

Rang up about the acupuncture - place sounds really good BUT really pricey - they do lots of other stuff with the ac as part of a 3 month programme - not sure we can really afford it so have rung some one nearer to home who's not a doctor but regd ac person & going tomorrow am for a chat.

The expensive place do tons of relaxation stuff as they believe that stress is a major factor because it makes you produce cortisol (sp?) which interferes directly with reproduction hormones.

Unfortunately my best way to relax is with a whopping great big glass of wine!! 

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi Jess,
I didn't add that this time I tried something different.  I read a book called "Infertility cure" by Randine Lewis.  She is an American western doctor with a masters in Chinese Medicine.
The upshot of it all is that I gave up all caffeine, any exercise during AF, alcohol at all, and followed the acupressure instructions in the book.
It's a much cheaper way of following acupressure/acupuncture, and you can buy the book on Amazon (maybe the American amazon).

I also had acupuncture from someone who clearly had no idea about infertility, and with the very high estrogen levels, it hurt like crazy towards EC.

Perhaps try the book.  It's pretty sensible, and cheaper.
Jodi


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*YAY, WELCOME TO THE WORLD BERTIE!!*   

*wow what a big chap, hope alls well with you all*



kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Jodi - will definitely try & get hold of it!

Jess xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  hope you're ok matey, will pm tomorrow, big hugs.
Starr - Big   for you I'm sorry you are feeling down. You are not silly to hope, isn't that what we all do every month anyway. If we haven't got hope what have we got   Good luck with your new shop, sounds like you've got your work cut out & have a fabulous holiday in Cyprus bet you're counting the hours to the weekend!!
Kelly - Hope you're feeling better   & had a good weekend.
Jackie & Victoria - Awwww lovely news, welcome to the world Bertie    Hope you are all well & can't wait to see some pics. Take care all. (4½ bags of sugar..................ooer missus   )
Lilly -          another follie dance, just for you. I think it's a good idea to move the list too.
Holly - Bet KJ's hair looked like this  lucky bugger!! Aw hun   with the house offer, everything crossed for you, Hollyland is a really   place at the moment so it's just got to be good news. Like Jess I'm wondering what the 3rd lot is going to be   
Molly - Where are youuuuuuuuuu?   hope all is ok with you   
Rachel - Glad to hear that all went well with lap & dye but I really think you should have had a couple of days off to recover   Hope your cons appt went well today     looking forward to hearing your news. Know exactly what you mean about being bored with tx & wondering how much more you can do, we all feel like that sometimes & it's not surprising with what we put ourselves through. You said you were going away this weekend, anywhere nice?
Julie - Hope you've had a lovely weekend poppet   with your VBF & that you enjoyed London & going to see Chicago. Can't wait to hear all about it.
Catwoman - How are you lovely?        for Friday. I did pm you last week but seem to be having a few mailing problems so please let me know if you got it.
Shazia/Moomin -   to our  ladies.
KJ - Hope Caleb is ok & fully recovered from his op   Did you have a lovely anniversary? 
BunBun - Lovely to hear from you, sounds like your adoption course has been going really well   Sorry that it's slowed up because you're waiting for a sw but hey, it's so going to be worth it!
Jess - Tx at the end of September   oooh that's not too far away.   with acupuncturist tomorrow, I felt that it really helped me to relax with my last tx. I miss my Vodka when I'm doing tx so need to chill out somehow, hope it works for you. Hope the Sky man finally turned up   isn't it just a waste of a day when you're waiting for people like that. So missus.....................a galleried bed & a huge bouquet, sounds like DH got some of his £6k worth then   

Much love to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi everyone 
jess you made me chuckle with the nappies and sleepless nights remark to holly  glad you didnt break your neck on your galleried bed! sounds lurvely, bless dh and his flowers. we had a lovely time too, very romantic, re-living all the happy memories. my mum had taken cornflowers (our wedding flower) to the hotel and they'd put them in the room and bathroom  yes my hair did get very messy indeed, glad i took the hair straighteners. dinner was scrummy and we drank lots of champagne in the very big bath. went too quick tho, were going to ask the hotel to book the room again for 10 years time but thought it might have looked a bit  we've also had a wedding this weekend so we 've been feeling very wedding-y indeed, in fact I'm all weddinged out!

holly, great news aboiut house..cant wait to hear all about it..maybe catch ya later 

rachel, know just what you mean about being bored of IF, its a jolly tedious road, with very little to get excited about apart from test day and even thats hard to get excited about. enjoy your holidays  somebody else has asked about the pouch of douglas before, do a search and i'm sure it'll come up

starr big hugs hunny    dont beat yourself up about hoping, its only natural


calebs had his stitches out today so is allwoed an off-lead walk this eve..hurrah, he will be soooooo pleased

have had a mad weekend with anniversary and wedding, my mum and sis have coped well with having Caleb, the first time they've had him overnight, my sis has been a bit scared of him but seems to have got over it and actually took him for a walk! 
nothing happeneing adoption wise, just sitting and waiting...........

laters all and love to everyone not mentioned 

kj xxxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone!

Jackie and Victoria -          Fabulous news!!!  Congratulations on the birth of little Bertie... hope all 3 of you are doing well.

kj - Sounds like you had the most wonderful anniversary.... so glad you were spoilt.. you deserve it.  Hope the sitting and waiting comes to an end soon hun   

Erica - hi hun...   You are such an inspiration...it is great to 'see' you so strong and determined....loads of love to you  

Julie - hope you have had a fab time with your vbf.  

Jess - hi, hows things?  Only 3 weeks left...no wonder you went into panic hun!!  I spent the first week in school so this is really only my second week off...don't you find you get to half way through and then start feeling a bit depressed already...especially when you see 'Back to School' adverts in shop windows and on tv   

Kelly - hope you are having a fab time in York and the d/r isn't giving you any   migraines.

Holly - fab news about your house and tx hun... sounds like everything is coming right for you...got everything crossed hun   

Rachel - hope you are feeling a bit better... you must take it easy!    You make me sound like a right wimp... when I had my lap and dye last year I had a week and a bit off work!  Take care hun and have a fab holiday.

Starr -   hope you are feeling ok.  Not long til your hols  

 and loads of love to everyone not mentioned!

Well i had my d/r scan today and my ovaries have shut down ok but my womb lining was still a bit too thick.  I had my phone call this afternoon to say I can start stimming tomorrow!  I thought I might need another scan to check things were as they should be but obviously not.  Is this normal?  Is it more important for the ovaries to be inactive rather than a thin lining?

So far I have been feeling ok on the buserelin...just a few headaches really...I just hope things stay that way!  Must say I'm not looking forward to whopper jab in the   nor is DP!!!!!  Injection training was a bit scary when they said about putting the needle in and then pulling the plunger back a bit to check for any blood incase it has gone into a vein   ...oh well at least I won't be able to see it!!!!!

Well, better get on with the tea...DP expects it on the table when he gets in as I'm on hols!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oooer...just realised that sounds a bit dodgy!!!     

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Good morning all,

Miss Jules - Hi, what a cute pic! 

Kellydallard - How are you feeling hun? I hope you enjoyed York! 

Rachel B - Great news that all is well with you! I hope you enjoy your holiday and return feeling more positive 

Star - Hugs for you chick 

Bun Bun -  to the SW's.

Jess p - Good luck with the acupuncture 

Keemjay - How did caleb like his walk? He looks so handsome now in your pic! 

Sair - Good luck with the stimming 

I had another scan and bloods done yesterday and unfortunately there is still nothing happening. I am not to worried about this because it is quite normal for me to take ages to start to grow follies. 
Doc wants me to stay on 1 amp for another week&#8230;&#8230;.I wish they would hurry up and grow cos I am a moody mare at the moment (blaming the drugs )

OK I think that seeing as the feedback about the list seems to be that most people want it moved over here then If Holly/Candy agre then I think we should do it.

Holly and Candy - Is that OK? I feel it would be better over here as everyone posts here.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Julie

I am good thanks Hun, glad you had a good weekend with your friend.  

Off to Portugal this weekend for 2 weeks, and have to say I can't wait, have had to change my hours at work as had an antenatal appointment yesterday and my consultant was a bit concerned as my blood pressure is a bit on the high side (nothing 2 weeks in the sun won't sort out!), so no more working until 10pm - the latest I know finish is 8.30pm - yippee

Right better get back and do some work!!!

Catch ya later


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Lilly et all, sorry to post as a thread and not as a pm, just been busy tidying up the threads as so many break away groups at the moment, so have just bitten the bullet and merged them with IUI girls part XX ... I do hope that no one is upset as its not done for that reason, anyway so running out of time ....

I initially thought you meant to close the IUI Thread, but thats not what you meant, Lilly do you think we actually need to keep the list anymore ? if we do decide to bring it over here (If you are still able to cotinue) then as long as it includes all the friends then I am happy and isn't just related to treatments etc

Can I ask thath someone or many of you, can write me a paragraph about the IUI Girls thread and this thread, about what it is for, who should post here etc, so that I can put it at the top of the board so new people know where to post, thank you


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi Candy,

I think we should keep the list as it helps people like me to have somewhere to go check on what people are up to.
I Would be happy to add everyone on the thread once we are all merged.

Just realised....It dose not seem like a year!

*  Happy Birthday Baby J *

Late though it is


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Jodi - you poor thing having to wait til Friday BUT at least it is still a BFP so the chances of the embie sticking must be increasing daily, especially as the bleeding has stopped.  Good luck!! We're all rooting for you!                                     


I got all the bumpf through from a doctor who specialises in acupuncture for IF - seems to have v good results; he also does lots of realaxation techniques & visualisation stuff (   ) as well & you get an individual programme BUT 6 sessions is £600!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Went to another place yesterday but the lady was Indian and her English wasn't perfect & she kept misunderstanding me  but 6 sessions with her was £150.

Have discussed it with DH & he wants us to go with the more expensive one as he looks so professional - lots of evidence of successes.

Think as it will def be our last fresh cycle we're going to chuck everything at it & just be v v poor!!!!

Can't believe how much we will have spent on treatment for IF  

Still, if it works I'll think it was money well spent!


Went into work yesterday - forgot what a state I'd left my classroom in - found a couple of rotting bananas - had turned to vinegar!!! Yuk!!!!  Will have to go in again today to finish off - was lugging furniture about yesterday cos fancied a change! 

Also, am finally off to the gym in about an hour!!!!!!!  Have faced up to the fact that I am HUGE and MUST do something about it before next ivf so will have to work really, really hard!               

Hope everyone else is ok!
Sair - how's it going?  Hope you're taking it easy!
Erica - hope the cloud is gradually lifting - thinking about you loads, hun!

Good golly Miss Molly is it your birthday this Friday?    Doing anything special?  Hope you have a fab day - missing you loads! Please come back!!!

Julie - is nasty boss woman still away? Hope so!  

Lots of love to everyone else!
Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies   
Sair - Ooh  Mrs I'm more determined than ever. Sometimes I wish I wasn't a fighter but I am & there is loads of fight left in me!!! Good to hear d/r scan went well & you have started stimming  You will feel better now that has begun. When is your next scan hun? And by the way, did DP get it on the table as soon as he got home   
Lilly - aka Moody Mare   only joking sweetheart the s/e of the drugs are something aren't they. So we are looking at a late growth spurt are we? No problem I'll send more follie dances        when is your next scan?
Julie -    weekend sounded lovely mate, just what the doctor ordered.
Jodi - Loads more        for Friday it's sounding very promising lovely I so hope this is your time.
Molly -   for Friday, I've got the day off so will send you birthday wishes in advance. We still   
Jess - Your acupuncture sounds expensive  but very good. Don't blame you for throwing everything into your final fresh cycle that's just how I feel, our next one will be the last, we must go for it girl    
Jilly - Thank you for my lovely surprise  not long until your holiday now mate, left some room in your case for me   
Holly -   hope it's good news on the house front. Dates are sounding good, what a fab September for you   
Catwoman - Where have you disappeared to?   Hope all is well, lots of   for Friday, hope you got pm.
Rachel -   you ok?

 KJ, Moomin, Candy, Starr, Kelly, Shazia, BunBun & everyone else. Have a lovely evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi gorgeous ones  

Jodi - sending you loads of         , so hoping it is good news.

Julie - hi hun, blimey you sound rushed off your feet...not long til the weekend now chick.

Erica - Good on ya gal!!  That's the way to be!  Have you got a date for a follow-up appt?  No.... DP had a lucky escape!!

Lilly - Sending you a few more          to get those follies growing.

Jess - Hope your day at work wasn't too depressing!  I always go in during the first week of the hols cos I know that I would just feel way too depressed going in any later.  PLus, there's no telling what I might find rotting away after a few weeks!  I think you are right to go to the more expensive acu person... he certainly sounds very good.  How long is each session for?  How did you get on at the gym?

Kelly - Are you back yet hun?  Hope you have had a fab time in York.  How is the d/r going?  Still haven't sorted out my ticker!

Moomin - lucky you...off to Portugal..hope you have a fab time.

  to kj, Candy, Struthie, Holly, Rachel, Molly, Starr and everyone else.

Well I had my first stimming jab last night...huge needle in my   ................   It actually wasn't as painful as I thought it would be... mind you I had been freezing my   with an ice-block thing for about 10 minutes!!  I have got my first scan on Monday so fingers crossed my follies will be doing their thing!!

Take care all...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Evening lovellys,

Jess p - The price of your acupuncture seems a little high but we cant really put a price on piece of mind, knowing we are doing the best we can is priceless! 

Jodie - Sending     your way.

ERIKA - Thanks for the follie dance chick 

Sair - Hows the stimming going? Here is a follie dance for you
[fly]          [/fly]

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Good afternoon ladies   hope you're all well.
Sair -  I've got my follow up appt next week, the 17th. Can't wait, need a timescale on when I can get going again. Great news that all is going well with stimming jabs, wishing you lots of   for your scan on Monday.
Lilly - Grow follies grow      
Jilly - Grrrrrrr  ah mate all sounds good in Jillyland. Holiday in 2 wks, leaving pub in 6 wks, IUI in Sept   & almost at the top of IVF waiting list   So pleased for you, you really deserve it   
Julie - Thanks for mail, you sound really busy, will catch up with you before I leave today   
Molly -    for tomorrow sweetheart hope you have a lovely day.

Big   to everyone else, sorry for the quickie (funny that's what DF normally says to me   ) but I'm short staffed & really busy. Have a fab weekend ladies, I'm off tomorrow, my sister is having a fund raising do for Cancer UK & it's all hands on deck tomorrow. "See" you Monday.

Erica.xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all

Just to say not going to be around now until the end of august as off on holiday tomorrow, flying to Portugal on Saturday .... with my purse and passport in a clear plastic bag!!!  Typcial!

Good luck to all those who are stimming, DR and due to test etc,       to you all.

Take care

Moomin
xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Moomin05 - Have a great holiday!

Jillypops - Great news that you are almost at the top of the waiting list  

********** - I hope you are taking time out for yourself, you seem so busy at the moment  

I had another scan today which still showed no follies.
I have not given up hope just yet as this is completely normal for me. I am still confident that if I wait long enough they will grow.
So....more waiting


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Lily - it's such a pain when you're not a "text book" patient - know the feeling well!  At least you know it's normal for you & that's what counts! Really hope those follies get a wriggle on over the weekend!

Molly, Molly, Molly where are you? Have a fab birthday today! Are you racing? - well not you actually doing the running, of course!!  

Erica - fab news about your funding & great plan of action! Bet you get even more frosties to stash away for a "rainy day"!!! My VBF did that so her 2nd child - born 3 years after the 1st ivf baby, is technically her twin cos from same batch! 

Holly - thanks for PM! Hope info is useful to your sister & that you don't need it!!

Jodi - good luck for scan today!     

Julie - our little busy bee, don't work too hard!!! Off to grandma's for something tasty tonight?! Or staying in & admiring Lee's extension!!!  

Kelly - how are you hun? 

Jilly - great to hear from you! Hopefully the airports will be clear for your hol! One friend was flying to Majorca yesterday & another was going to Canada today!! Nightmare! 

Moomin - hope you're ok going to Portugal! Where abouts - we've stayed in Lagos a few times - fab beach but sea is bloody freezing!!! Really love it there & wish we'd gone there this year really.

KJ - Hope you're ok - anymore news on the adoption front? Hope Caleb's ok - had a big break out of doggy gastroenteritus (sp?!) in part of Ipswich (a rough bit with lots of druggies/poverty - where I used to teach!) & lots of people hadn't taken their dogs to the vets in time & they had to be put down. Story in paper made me cry. 
Anymore funny Caleb Capers?! Love your stories about him! 

Had my first ac session yesterday! Was bloody lovely! Used electric thingy instead of needles, first in lots of places in my right ear - one bit was a bit painful. Then attached my toes & ankes/calves to a machine & sent lots of electric currents through me!

After that had some visualisation work! Had a piece of lint soaked in some lemony aromatherapy oils placed over the bridge of my nose for 10 mins & was told to "take in" everything about the room - smell, sounds, things I could see, etc.

I was given a bottle of the same oil & lots of bits of lint & told to lie on a hard surface at home with the lint on my nose(!!) & try & re-create everything about the room especially what the ac felt like.

It's based on some Pavlov theory of association. Anyway, I was a tad sceptical! BUT I tried it at home - after I'd been to the pub with DH & his work buddies! - & it really worked!!! I could actually feel the same tingly sensation in my legs & ear as I had done when the doc was doing the ac!!! Spooky!! Got to do it every day til I go back in 2 weeks!

The relaxation techniques will be really useful too as I do get a little stressy!! Apparently one lot of ac he will do with me is designed to stimulate your natural DHEA so I do feel he knows what he's talking about - which is just as well as he's bloody expensive!!

DH woke me up this am, all excited cos a little baby blue tit had actually flown in to our back bedroom through the open window!! Had to usher him out (the bird, not DH!).

Off to pick up my new car this am!!! Am v excited cos it's the newest car I've ever bought!!! It's an 03 Astra!!!! Wow! - I'm not really a car person - if someone gave me a brand new Rav or a Jag convertible I'd be chuffed to bits but I begrudge spending money on them cos they depreciate SO quickly.

I've sold my M reg Fiesta to an 18 year old in DH's office for £400!!!!! 

Anyway, must go & get ready cos Mum's coming over to take me to the garage! 
Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxx

[br]: 11/08/06, 08:34Does anyone know if Molly has gone on holiday? Can't remember off the top of my head but not heard from her for a while & have sent her a text & no reply. Could be cos she's having so much fun on her birthday!

Hope your ok, lovely Molly!
Jess xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Here I am! 

Sorry I've been awol, but been having a bit of a tough time with DH and not really felt like posting much.  Things are better now tho' and think we're getting back on track.  We are back at my sis's (been there for one week and got just over another week there till her DH gets back).

Thanks SO much for the lovely birthday messages. Been dreading it to be honest - another year gone with no baby and all that, and feeling SOOOO OLD! Still, now that its here I feel strangely okay about it - no point in drowning in self-pity and negativity, so have decided to just get on and enjoy it - what will be, will be!  

I have missed out on soooo much that it's hard to catch up again, but special congrats to VIL & Moosey on the birth of Albert (Bertie) - EXCELLENT name  - same as DP's godson!

Jess & KJ, thanks you two for the texts.    Will txt you back in a mo...

KJ - hope alls well with you. Sounds like you had a fab anniversary!  Hoping the waiting time just flies by for you both!   

Jess - your acupuncture sounds fab.  I have got that Randine Lewis book someone mentioned (was it Jodi?), pm me your address & I'll post it to you.   Had to   at your  saga, that's the sort of thing I do! I had prawns for lunch the other day & forgot to take the shells to the bin outside the office - next day when I walked in, the office was STINKING and buzzing with flies! 

Holly - so glad things are working out for you at last. Fantastic news that you got your funded cycle moved forward and have found a house. Did your offer get accepted? Is it in the countryside or in the town? Feeling really  for you this time around.

Julie - glad you had a lovely w/e....and blimey, here's another one already!!! Pleased things are moving on for you on the tx front too, you tiny wee thing you!  You are just TOO busy at work these days - give your boss a  

Erica - sweetheart, sounds like you're feeling a lot brighter. Sure there are still dark days, but hope the c/s agrees to your cunning plan (whatever it is!  ) and that you are off and running again soon. Hope the fundraiser went well and that work calms down soon...

Jillypops - great to hear from you sweetie - enjoy the hols and   for getting to the top of the list!

Kelly - hope the jabbing's going okay and that the headaches aren't too bad. Maybe try lavender oil hunny? Might help a bit.... 

Moomin - hope the airport's not too much of a 'mare and you can enjoy the pool. 

Sair - good luck for Monday....keep up the good work!    

Lily -          Grow follies grow! You are right not to worry hun....you know your body best and I'm sure the extra time will do the trick! 

Jodi - hoping for good news from the scan today hunny. The waiting game is such a hard one.     

Starr - sorry the natural wasn't to be this month....   It's always hard not to get our hopes up. Have a lovely holiday sweetie.

Rachel - how are you? Any tx at the moment?  

Bunbun - hope things get moving again for you soon and your sw gets allocated soon. 

Candy - thanks for sorting the threads hun. Will try to think of a tagline for the Friends thread.... 

 to Catwoman, Shazia, CK6, Struthie, Gwen, Manda, Miss Jules, Murtle and all the other lovelies...
Molly


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Phew! Glad you're ok Molly! Sorry you're feeling bit down - know what you mean about another year & no baby - had to fill out "history" form for ac & it brought it all back.   Still, remember what I told you about my clinic - 3 x 45 year old mums with take home babies last year & it's only a small clinic.     

Prawns are def FAR worse than a banana!!!! Funny though! 

Just off to work now to carry on sorting out a year's worth of paperwork that needs filing in the bin!  Am off in my new car!!!!  Ooooo get me!!!  Queen of the highways!!! 


Talking of Queens, will Richard get the boot tonight - BB's on at 8.30 tonight!  Sorry, I know I'm sad!

Mwah, mwah,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Julie - so sorry that preg boss is such a nutter!  Try v hard not to stab her to death with any sharp objects that might be lying around!!   She just ain't worth it!

Really glad you've got next appt coming up - have got absolutley everything crossed for you for this one!
  

Well, ac started AF of the next day! Wasn't due for a few days so was quite surprised! Also, normally just spotting for first 2 days but this was the whole caboodle!! (Sorry TMI!) so must be doing something "down there"!

Rang clinic for FSH test & guess what? They've put me on the Pill cos cycling again!!!!! WOW! Didn't see that coming!   Thought I had another month!  

Not taken the Pill for nearly 20 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Had the mini pill cos of thrombosis!!) Am going to try it but any probs got to stop. So take it for 3 weeks (will get FSH test result back on Tue) & then do jabs & then have Clexane (Heparin) & steroids this time - what a junkie!!!

Quite excited really!  Only prob, scan will probably be the first day my kids are back & obviously they are all new & only 5 year olds so feel bit bad for taking time off but should only be a bit of the day.

Really, really hoping this works & that maybe we get a few more follies cos just got one teeny weeny frostie!  Just can't face (or afford) any more fresh cycles - bit scary that this is finally it!

Sorry to waffle - DH is on a stag day - paintballing!!!!! How sad! & It's chucking it down!  He doesn't know the bloke all that well - they work together & apparently some of his mates go paintablling so often they've got their own guns!!!!!!!!! 

I'm off to lunch with my VBF!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi guy's,

It is quiet on here today 
I hope everyone is off enjoying their weekend 

Jess p – Acc sounds great! Happy new car  and good luck with this tx  

********** – Hello    shame pg boss is back


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Am off on hols in the morning so just a quickie to say ....

Happy...(takes a big breath.)...down regging/stimming/e. coll/embie transfer/ 2ww/ dealing with stupid pg bosses/ dogs/ weight loss/having fun/relaxing/ and everything else!!! 

Off to sunny cyprus... see you all soon      

Starr xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Have a wonderful time honey


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well hheeeelllloooo!!!!

Had a fab time in York with Michael,we just chilled and did our own thing.Found a really nice restaraunt over looking  the river,v.pretty,so we ate there both nights cos we like it so much,infact I was sssooo relaxed I nearly forgot my jab .Missed Oli like mad though,was like a bag of nerves before we picked him and his grandma up from the train station.He has picked up a nasty cold and his asthma had been bad so we are just dosing him up at the mo to make sure he gets better.

I am abit nervous now though as its my base line scan on Monday and I am coming down with a really bad cold,this happened at the same time on IVF number 1,and I was really,really ill from stimming all the way till the bfn and then some,I just really hope I get better so I have a fighting chance.Got accupuncture on weds coming too,so hope that helps.

Jess- wow your accu is pricey but it really does sound like he knows his stuff.Sounds like he is taking advantage of the fact that he is the only local one by charging more ££ as for your scan being your 1st day back at work,just say you were ill,nobody will batter an eye lid.

Julie-grrrr at your boss,god if she met us lot there would be nothing left  why dont you invite her to the next meet 

Sarah-cycle buddy!!!Hows it going chick,hope your ok??

Starr-have a fab holiday 

Molly-happy belated birthday swwetie.sorry to hear your not getting on with dh lately,we are all here for you no matter what  

Lily-when is your next scan hun,loads of luck   

Big loves to all you lovlies,must go and make myself another honey & lemon,any more ideas how to get rid of a nasty cold without any drugs?

Love too all

Kelly x






Will catch up with you all this week


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Kelly, glad York was lovely!

Poor old you with the cold - hot lemon & honey is best.  Have you tried the wheatgrass tabs?  I never had anything wrong with me (well, apart from usual madness!!) when I was taking them.

Will take them forever even if I never get a BFP cos made me feel soooo much better (& made the whites of my eyes really white!!!  Not that I'm vain or anything!!)

Struthie - thanks for PM - car sounds real bargain! Mine's done about 40k but I only do about 2k a year! 

Sarah - how are you hun?  Hope you're surviving!

Starr - have a fab hol - you really desreve it hun!  Bet you'll be glad of some sunshine - it's peeing down here!

Lily - how are you?

Hope everyone else is ok - bit quiet on here at mo!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

prob missed you but happy hols starr!!

kelly glad you had a nice break, pants about the cold, have loadsa vit c, multi vits and honey and lemon..

jess..can tell you're on school hols the amount you're posting lol. shame you're have to leave your new ickle 5 yr olds on their first day back, but they wont be permanantly scarred! i remembered something funny the other day. the teacher i worked with had a day off for a course and the next day one of the mums said 'did you have a nice day riding?' teacher thought 'huh? wierd, riding?' turns out the child had told their mum that her teacher was on a *horse* rather than *course*  

julie, you busy bunny you, tsk not having enough time for ff  hope smudgy is ok 

molly - hope you had a fab birthday hun  

VIL and moosey - we want pictures we want pictures    

lily - hope theres been some action over the weekend, and your next scan shows some lovely big fat follies growing

we had steve tracey and max over last night for dinner and then they stayed so was late to bed and then up v early this morning with a certain little person  he is just soooooo scrummy, talking loads, and he loves Caleb, tho gets a bit freaked when Caleb licks his face  well who wouldn't be! Caleb is actually really good with him, tolerates a lot of poking...we were hoping to do a nice walk over the fields this morn, pick blackberries and show max the donkeys but it was peeing down so didnt go  mind you, am very happy cos the garden doesnt need watering for once!!

off for a little lie down now, feel abit weary

ooh new pics of caleb, and our veggies and melons, yes melons..... in the gallery!!! melons courtsey of new greenhouse 

mwahs to all

kj xxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

jess p - I am fine thank you chick......apart from the mad mood swings from the drugs 

Kellydallard - have posted to you on the other thread 

Star - Have a great holiday 

Keemjay - I'm very jealous of your melons! 
I have started to garden and grow things for the first time this year and am v.proud of my tomato's! Apart from they have been there for weeks now all big and green......not going red though! Any ideas why?

*  Happy Sunday All *​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

they'll go green eventually, dont worry, mine are all green too and they're in the greenhouse all nice and warm, so I'd expected them to be turning now..a few of the cherry ones have but i have hundreds that are still green  keep watering and feeding and they'll be fine. at the end of the season sometimes you get some that are left that wont go red but you can make green tom chutney with them 

am very proud of my melons  its my new gag to visitors 'would you like to come and look at my melons?' 

kj x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

KJ - Thanks for the advice, my neighbours toms are all red now which was making me think I was doing something wrong 
What kind of melons are they that you have grown?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

maybe your neighbours are a different variety  or planted earlier...
melons are cantaloupe..soooo hoping they do actually come to something..I'm terrified the weight is gonna snap the stem, I MUST get some support nets in soon before its too late

kj x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Stop boasting about the size of your melons, Kim!!  

Will check out the phots later!  

I'm supposed to be going to the gym which is why I keep posting on here instead!!!!  


Nasty men from the council came to chop down some of the trees behind our house - not v happy cos have about 20 baby blue tits in there & we get loads of goldfinches, green finches, great tits (even better than Kim's melons!!  ) thrushes, black birds, chaffinches and occasionally bullfinches & woodpeckers - so I stomped outside in my dressing gown in the rain to check what they were doing!!

Poor blokes!  Apparently they are just chopping down the dead stuff, so I've let them off!!  

Weather here is just awful, might even go into work to finish off tidying my classroom this pm cos so horrid!  Has anyone else got some sunshine? If so, please send it to Ipswich!!!

Love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHH !!!

Well the scan showed I have not d/regged fully,this happened on our 1st go too,its v.annoying cos it adds 2 more weeks on. 

So I have had to have the HCG jab out of my fridge to make me ovulate and bring on yet another period!!!So I am not a happy bunny. Will ask my accu gut if he can do anything to help get af here quicker  

Dont know what it was today but I was so nervous and abit   cos it reminded me of last time and bought back bad memories,even though the clinic has moved to a new puporse made building it still feels the same.So yet again I am at that stage where it starts to take over my life and lots of family members are asking how its going and you have to keep repeating yourself knowing they have not got a clue what your on about,and will ask the same question in another few days. Sorry to be on a bit of a downer,its just that cos this cycle is going exactly the same as the last one I am thinking it will end the same.

Sarah-got your pm hunny!!Grow follies grow           

Julie,Kj,Starr,Moomin,Claire,Struthie,Erica and Jilly hope your all ok  

Jess-go and tidy your classroom immediatley!!!!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

kelly how frustrating, hope your acu can help. try not to think that this cycle will end the same as last, you just never know   

jess nope no sunshine here..sandbags have been delivered to houses 1/2 mile from here.have to say I'm quite pleased with the rain cos the garden has been soooooooooo parched and it takes us between 1 and 2 hrs EVERY evening to keep it watered. the fields where i walk caleb are flood plains so I'm presuming parts are under water tho they seemed ok this morning. however i was somewhat distracted at 7.30am as twinkle mcpaws found a dead baby bunny and refused to put it down  i managed to get him on the lead and get him home thank god..very embarrassing walking along road with dog with bunny hanging ghoulishly from jaws...i tied him up in then garden and donned thick gloves with a view to attempting to removing it from his mouth (he's usually good at 'give' unless its something he really really wants..did try it over the fields but he growled and didnt want to get bitten) however I walked towards him with his bowl of breaskfast and he promptly dropped the bunny and started scoffing! quickly snatched poor headless bunny away and deposited in bin, easy peasy 


right must dash...love to all 

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65015.0.html


----------

